# هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟



## فلسطيني (8 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمد لله رب العالمين و الصلاة و السلام على سيد الخلق أجمعين حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه و على آله و أصحابه اجمعين اما بعد:

سؤالي للنصارى هو التالي : تعيبون علينا (( حد الردة )) لكني أريد أن أستفسر منكم ..... هل لا يوجد في كتابكم حد للردة ؟؟؟

سؤال بسيط جدا أرجو الإجابة عليه​


----------



## فادية (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل حد الردة خاص بالإسلام ؟؟*

القسم هنا مش خاص بالاسئله والاجوبه يا عزيزي فلسطيني 
هنقلك الموضوع على قسم الاسئله والاجوبه المرة دي بس 
لكن لو عملت كدا تاني وسئلت اسئله عن المسيحيه في القسم المسيحي العام هحذف لك الموضوع من الاساس ومن غير انذار او اعلام 
لان في قسم خاص بالاسئله والاجوبه حول المسيحيه تقدر تحط فيه اسئلتك زي ما تحب وتشوف الاجابه الي  تريحك 
اتمنى الالتزام بالنظام العام للمنتدى 
ينقل الى قسم الاسئله واجوبه​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل حد الردة خاص بالإسلام ؟؟*

لا يوجد حد الردة بالمسيحية ​وقد قال السيد المسيح

21((قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَقْتُلْ ، وَمَنْ قَتَلَ يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ. 22وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَغْضَبُ عَلَى أَخِيهِ بَاطِلاً يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ ، وَمَنْ قَالَ لأَخِيهِ: رَقَا ، يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْمَجْمَعِ ، وَمَنْ قَالَ: يَا أَحْمَقُ ، يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ. 23فَإِنْ قَدَّمْتَ قُرْبَانَكَ إِلَى الْمَذْبَحِ ، وَهُنَاكَ تَذَكَّرْتَ أَنَّ لأَخِيكَ شَيْئاً عَلَيْكَ ،24فَاتْرُكْ هُنَاكَ قُرْبَانَكَ قُدَّامَ الْمَذْبَحِ ،وَاذْهَبْ أَوَّلاً اصْطَلِحْ مَعَ أَخِيكَ ، وَحِينَئِذٍ تَعَالَ وَقَدِّمْ قُرْبَانَكَ. 25كُنْ مُرَاضِياً لِخَصْمِكَ سَرِيعاً مَا دُمْتَ مَعَهُ فِي الطَّرِيقِ ،لِئَلا يُسَلِّمَكَ الْخَصْمُ إِلَى الْقَاضِي ، وَيُسَلِّمَكَ الْقَاضِي إِلَى الشُّرَطِيِّ ، فَتُلْقَى فِي السِّجْنِ. 26اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: لاَ تَخْرُجُ مِنْ هُنَاكَ حَتَّى تُوفِيَ الْفَلْسَ الأَخِيرَ!  ( انجيل متى )(5-26:21)

وقال ايضا

((لاَ تَدِينُوا لِكَيْ لاَ تُدَانُوا ،2لأَنَّكُمْ بِالدَّيْنُونَةِ الَّتِي بِهَا تَدِينُونَ تُدَانُونَ ، وَبِالْكَيْلِ الَّذِي بِهِ تَكِيلُونَ يُكَالُ لَكُمْ  ( انجيل متى )(7-2:1)

حسابه يكون مع الله وليس نحن الذين ندين احد


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل حد الردة خاص بالإسلام ؟؟*



فلسطيني قال:


> تعيبون علينا (( حد الردة )) لكني أريد أن أستفسر منكم ..... هل لا يوجد في كتابكم حد للردة ؟؟؟
> 
> سؤال بسيط جدا أرجو الإجابة عليه​



أقول لك أنه لا يوجد ما يسمى بحد الردة لا في الكتاب المقدس عموما ولا في المسيحية بشكل خاص ولا هناك أي نوع من العقوبة على من يترك المسيحية ولم يشر الرب يسوع المسيح لا من قريب ولا من بعيد إلى مثل ذلك وإنما ترك دينونة كل واحد لليوم الأخير، وابرز مثال على ترك المسيح لكل واحد يختار الإيمان أو يتركه كما يشاء هو ما جاء في الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا الإصحاح السادس عندما وجد بعض الذين استمعوا إليه وتتلمذوا على يديه صعوبة في كلامه في هذا الإصحاح يقول الكتاب: " ولكن منكم قوم لا يؤمنون. لأن يسوع من البدء علم من هم الذين لا يؤمنون ومن هو الذي يسلمه. فقال. لهذا قلت لكم انه لا يقدر احد أن يأتي إليّ أن لم يعط من أبي من هذا الوقت رجع كثيرون من تلاميذه إلى الوراء ولم يعودوا يمشون معه. فقال يسوع للاثني عشر ألعلكم انتم أيضا تريدون أن تمضوا " (يو6 :64-67). وهنا حرية مطلقة في قبول المسيح أو رفضه، في البقاء معه أو تركه دون أي عقوبة أرضية دنيوية.
لقد ترك المسيح مسألة البقاء في الإيمان أو تركة دون أي عقوبة أرضية مطلقة. ويختم القديس يوحنا الإنجيل الرابع بقوله بالروح القدس: " وأما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله ولكي تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة باسمه " (يو20 :31). ويقول الرب نفسه " لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية. لأنه لم يرسل الله ابنه إلى العالم ليدين العالم بل ليخلّص به العالم. الذي يؤمن به لا يدان والذي لا يؤمن قد دين لأنه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد. وهذه هي الدينونة أن النور قد جاء إلى العالم وأحب الناس الظلمة أكثر من النور لان أعمالهم كانت شريرة. لان كل من يعمل السيّآت يبغض النور ولا يأتي إلى النور لئلا توبخ أعماله. وأما من يفعل الحق فيقبل إلى النور لكي تظهر أعماله أنها بالله معمولة " (يو3 :16-21).
ويقول القديس يوحنا في رسالته الأولى: " كل من تعدى و لم يثبت في تعليم المسيح فليس له الله ومن يثبت في تعليم المسيح فهذا له الآب والابن جميعا أن كان احد يأتيكم ولا يجيء بهذا التعليم فلا تقبلوه في البيت ولا تقولوا له سلام لان من يسلم عليه يشترك في أعماله الشريرة " (1يو1:9-11). وكانت هذه أقصى عقوبة وهي فقط عدم الاختلاط بالمرتد دون المساس به.
بل يقول الكتاب " أما البار فبالإيمان يحيا وان ارتد لا تسرّ به نفسي " (عب10 :38).
ومن هنا فلا وجود لما يسمى بحد الردة في المسيحية والمرتد لا يدان في هذا العالم، فهو حر يؤمن بما يشاء وفي النهاية سيقف الجميع أمام كرسي الديان العادل ليجازي كل واحد بحسب أعماله. 
مستعدين دائما لمجاوبة كل من يسالكم عن سبب الرجاء الذي فيكم
والرب قريب لمن يدعوة


----------



## فلسطيني (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل حد الردة خاص بالإسلام ؟؟*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يا نصارى هل لا تعرفون كتابكم ؟؟؟ صدقوني هناك حد ردة و هو القتل  و الذبح

أنتظر تعليقاتكم ثم آتي لكم بالنصوص بإذن الله​


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل حد الردة خاص بالإسلام ؟؟*



فلسطيني قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> يا نصارى هل لا تعرفون كتابكم ؟؟؟ صدقوني هناك حد ردة و هو القتل  و الذبح
> 
> أنتظر تعليقاتكم ثم آتي لكم بالنصوص بإذن الله​



اخى الحبيب 
يبدو انك لم تقراء الردود جيدا تم الرد عليك من قبل لا داعى للتكرار ودعنى اطرح عليكى سؤال 
من هم النصارى ؟


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل حد الردة خاص بالإسلام ؟؟*



فلسطيني قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> صدقوني هناك حد ردة و هو القتل  و الذبح
> 
> أنتظر تعليقاتكم ثم آتي لكم بالنصوص بإذن الله​



اين النصوص ؟


----------



## املا (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل حد الردة خاص بالإسلام ؟؟*

ابحث جيدا ياخوي


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل حد الردة خاص بالإسلام ؟؟*



املا قال:


> ابحث جيدا ياخوي



بحثت ووجدت الاتى 
 أنه لا يوجد ما يسمى بحد الردة لا في الكتاب المقدس عموما ولا في المسيحية بشكل خاص انتظر تعليقك او انتظر ان تاتى لى بنصوص من الكتاب المقدس او حتى نص واحد يوجب القتل فى الكتاب المقدس لمن ارتد عن دينه
الهروب دائما من كل الحقائق عادة في كل حوار مع المسلمين


----------



## My Rock (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل حد الردة خاص بالإسلام ؟؟*



فلسطيني قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> يا نصارى هل لا تعرفون كتابكم ؟؟؟ صدقوني هناك حد ردة و هو القتل و الذبح​
> 
> أنتظر تعليقاتكم ثم آتي لكم بالنصوص بإذن الله​


 

كفاك تهرب يا فلسطيني
انت سألت و اجبناك انه لا يوجد حد ردة في المسيحية او اليهودية او بالكتاب المقدس بشكل عام
فأذا عندك الدليل من النصوص, تفضل بطرحه, و الا فكفاك كلام الأنشاء هذا

ينقل الى الرد على الشبهات


----------



## فلسطيني (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل حد الردة خاص بالإسلام ؟؟*

بسمه تعالى

نصوص قتل المرتدين و المخالفين للعقيدة من كتابكم:

1- جاء في سفر التثنية [ 13 : 6 ] قول الرب :
(( وَإِذَا أَضَلَّكَ سِرّاً أَخُوكَ ابْنُ أُمِّكَ، أَوِ ابْنُكَ أَوِ ابْنَتُكَ، أَوْ زَوْجَتُكَ الْمَحْبُوبَةُ، أَوْ صَدِيقُكَ الْحَمِيمُ قَائِلاً: لِنَذْهَبْ وَنَعْبُدْ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى غَرِيبَةً عَنْكَ وَعَنْ آبَائِكَ 7مِنْ آلِهَةِ الشُّعُوبِ الأُخْرَى الْمُحِيطَةِ بِكَ أَوِ الْبَعِيدَةِ عَنْكَ مِنْ أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ إِلَى أَقْصَاهَا، 8فَلاَ تَسْتَجِبْ لَهُ وَلاَ تُصْغِ إِلَيْهِ، وَلاَ يُشْفِقْ قَلْبُكَ عَلَيْهِ، وَلاَ تَتَرََّأفْ بِهِ، وَلاَ تَتَسَتَّرْ عَلَيْهِ. بَلْ حَتْماً تَقْتُلُهُ. كُنْ أَنْتَ أَوَّلَ قَاتِلِيهِ، ثُمَّ يَعْقُبُكَ بَقِيَّةُ الشَّعْبِ. ارْجُمْهُ بِالْحِجَارَةِ حَتَّى يَمُوتَ. . . )) ترجمة كتاب الحياة 


2- ورد في سفر الخروج [ 32 : 28 ] ان الرب أمر نبيه موسى عليه السلام بقتل عبدة العجل من بني لاوي فقتل منهم 23 ألف رجل : (( فَأَطَاعَ اللاَّوِيُّونَ أَمْرَ مُوسَى. فَقُتِلَ مِنَ الشَّعْبِ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ نَحْوَ ثَلاَثَةِ آلافِ رَجُلٍ. 29عِنْدَئِذٍ قَالَ مُوسَى لِلاَّوِيِّينَ: «لَقَدْ كَرَّسْتُمُ الْيَوْمَ أَنْفُسَكُمْ لِخِدْمَةِ الرَّبِّ، وَقَدْ كَلَّفَ ذَلِكَ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ قَتْلَ ابْنِهِ أَوْ أَخِيهِ، وَلِكِنْ لِيُنْعِمْ عَلَيْكُمُ الرَّبُّ فِي هَذَا اليَوْمِ بِبَرَكَةٍ ))


3- ورد في سفر التثنية [ 13 : 1 _ 5 ] أنه لو دعا نبي إلى عبادة غير الله يقتل وان كان ذا معجزات عظيمة :
(( إِذَا ظَهَرَ بَيْنَكُمْ نَبِيٌّ أَوْ صَاحِبُ أَحْلاَمٍ، وَتَنَبَّأَ بِوُقُوعِ آيَةٍ أَوْ أُعْجُوبَةٍ. 2فَتَحَقَّقَتْ تِلْكَ الآيَةُ أَوِ الأُعْجُوبَةُ الَّتِي تَنَبَّأَ بِهَا، ثُمَّ قَالَ: هَلُمَّ نَذْهَبْ وَرَاءَ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى لَمْ تَعْرِفُوهَا وَنَعْبُدْهَا. 3فَلاَ تُصْغُوا إِلَى كَلاَمِ ذَلِكَ النَّبِيِّ أَوْ صَاحِبِ الأَحْلاَمِ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكُمْ يُجَرِّبُكُمْ لِيَرَى إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَهُ مِنْ كُلِّ قُلُوبِكُمْ وَمِنْ كُلِّ أَنْفُسِكُمْ. . . . 5أَمَّا ذَلِكَ النَّبِيُّ أَوِ الْحَالِمُ فَإِنَّهُ يُقْتَلُ ))


4- جاء في سفر الملوك الأول [ 18 : 17 _ 40 ] أن إليا ذبح في وادي قيشون 450 رجلاً من الذين كانوا يدعون نبوة البعل :

(( 
ثُمَّ قَالَ إِيلِيَّا لِلشَّعْبِ: «أَنَا بَقِيتُ وَحْدِي نَبِيّاً لِلرَّبِّ، وَأَنْبِيَاءُ الْبَعْلِ أَرْبَعُ مِئَةٍ وَخَمْسُونَ.))
(( فَقَالَ إِيلِيَّا: اقْبِضُوا عَلَى أَنْبِيَاءِ الْبَعْلِ وَلاَ تَدَعُوا رَجُلاً مِنْهُمْ يُفْلِتُ فَقَبَضُوا عَلَيْهِمْ، فَسَاقَهُمْ إِيلِيَّا إِلَى نَهْرِ قِيشُونَ وَذَبَحَهُمْ هُنَاكَ. ))


5- جاء في سفر الخروج [ 2 2 : 20 ] قول الرب :
(( مَنْ يُقَرِّبْ ذَبَائِحَ لِآلِهَةٍ غَيْرِ الرَّبِّ وَحْدَهُ يهلك ))


6- جاء في لوقا 19:27 
(( اما اعدائي اولئك الذين لم يريدوا ان املك عليهم فأتوا بهم الى هنا واذبحوهم قدامي ))



و عليه أكون قد بينت و أنتظر تفسيرا للنصوص الواردة أعلاه​


----------



## Tabitha (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل حد الردة خاص بالإسلام ؟؟*



فلسطيني قال:


> بسمه تعالى
> 
> نصوص قتل المرتدين و المخالفين للعقيدة من كتابكم:
> 
> ...






غريبة جداا ليه منتظر تفسير ،، مش مواقع السموم المحمدية أعطتك تفسير جاهل ،، ليه بتسال إذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

كل من ياتي بهذه التفاسير الغريبة ،، لو عنده ذرة واحدة من التفكير ،،
ليه لم يسأل نفسه سؤال واحد;

*لو فعلا المسيحية بها حد الردة لماذا لا يعمل بها ،، وخصوصاً بالدول المسيحية التي لها القوة والسيادة كأمريكا ودول أوربا مثلاً ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  *


ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
بعد سقوط آدم بالخطية وخداع الحية (الشيطان) ،، أصبح العالم تحت قبضة الشيطان ،، 

لأن الله حذر آدم وقال له: 
*[Q-BIBLE]لانك يوم تأكل منها موتا تموت . 
(تك 2 : 17)[/Q-BIBLE] 
[Q-BIBLE]لان اجرة الخطية هي موت
(رو  6 : 23)[/Q-BIBLE]*


ولكن *بالعهد القديم* (أي قبل مجئ السيد المسيح) الخطية لم يكن قد دفع ثمنها بعد ،،  وزي ما قلنا العالم كان واقع تحت سيطرة الشيطان ،، 

والله لم يضع أحكامه بالقديم لحد الردة ،، بل وضعها على الخطية ككل 

بإعتبار إن الخطية نجاسة و .. 

*[Q-BIBLE]مكرهة للرب
(تكررت كثيراً جداً بسفر الأمثال)
:
الشئ الذي يبغطه الرب
(تكررت كثيرا بسفر التثنية)[/Q-BIBLE] *

*إذاً تلك الأحكام هي ليست ضد الإنسان ولكنها وضعت أساساً ضد الخطية وضد كل ما هو نجس ،،

لأنه لا يمكن ان الخطية والله (كلي القداسة والطهارة) أن يجتمعان  * 

*--*إذاً فكان يجب أن توضع احكام مؤقته ،، لنزع الخطية من وسط شعب الرب ،،
حتى لا يتنجس بالخطية مثل الأمم ،، 

***والدليل أن الاحكام دي لم توضع لإستخدامها كحد الردة (الذي يستخدم بالاسلام لحماية الدين وحماية الله) ،، إن عقوبة الرجم وضعت أيضاً لمن يزني ويتنجس (حيث ان الخطية هي نجاسة والوقوع تحت حكم الشيطان)

كالأحكام التي وضعت أيضاً لمن يزني سواء كان رجلا او إمرأة; 

*[Q-BIBLE]
(تث 17 : 5)
وإرجمه بالحجارة حتى *يموت[/Q-BIBLE] *

(*الموت اللي الله حذر منه آدم قبل أن يسمع للشيطان)

*+*ولكن كل أحكام الناموس هذه كلها كانت أحكام مؤقته عاجزة أن تعتق العالم من عبودية إبليس القاسية ،، ولكنها ترسخ أن بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة ،،

*[Q-BIBLE]وكل شيء تقريبا يتطهر حسب الناموس بالدم وبدون سفك دم لا تحصل
مغفرة 
(عب 9 : 22)[/Q-BIBLE] *


إلى أن جاء ربنا يسوع وحرر العالم من عبودية إبليس 
حيث قال ربنا يسوع;

*[Q-BIBLE]الآن دينونة هذا العالم . الآن (بصليب يسوع المسيح) يطرح رئيس هذا العالم خارجا 
(يو 12 : 31)[/Q-BIBLE]*


*+*وطالما *رئيس هذا العالم قد دين ((يو 16 : 11))* ،، وسفك دم ربنا يسوع المسيح من أجلنا جميعاً على عود الصليب ،، وطهر العام كله وأنقذنا ودفع ثمن الموت ،،

*إذاً *،، ما فائدة العمل بهذه الأحكام الآن !!  


*[Q-BIBLE]لان اجرة الخطية هي موت (وقد دفعه عنا ربنا يسوع على خشبة الصليب) . واما هبة الله فهي حياة ابدية بالمسيح يسوع ربنا 
(رو 6 : 23)[/Q-BIBLE]*


----------



## Tabitha (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل حد الردة خاص بالإسلام ؟؟*



فلسطيني قال:


> [SIZE="5
> 
> 6[COLOR="Red"]-* جاء في لوقا 19:27 *[/COLOR]
> (( اما اعدائي اولئك الذين لم يريدوا ان املك عليهم فأتوا بهم الى هنا واذبحوهم قدامي ))[/COLOR]



انت بدأت كلام وقلت "باسم الله تعالى"

يبقى ينفع تحط تحت إسم الله تعالى كلام كذب !!

هل الآية دي اللي انت جايبها ،، هي لحكم الردة الوهمي اللي انت بتقول انه موجود بالمسيحية؟؟؟ 


وبعدي انت جايب الشاهد لوقا اصحاح 27 !!!!!!!!!!!!!


احب اقول لك ان انجيل معلمنا لوقا 24 اصحاح ،، 
عرفت بقى انك بتنقل نقل اعمى ،، من مواقع السموم المحمدية بتاعتك ،،

على العموم ادي النصوص والقصة كاملة ،، وللقارئ الذي يفهم ان يقيم هل هذا الكلام لحكم الردة أم مثل عن ملكوت السموات ،، ومعاقبة الأشرار بنهاية العالم (يوم الدين) !


[Q-BIBLE]12 فقال.انسان شريف الجنس ذهب الى كورة بعيدة ليأخذ لنفسه ملكا ويرجع. 13 فدعا عشرة عبيد له واعطاهم عشرة أمناء وقال لهم تاجروا حتى آتي. 14 واما اهل مدينته فكانوا يبغضونه فارسلوا وراءه سفارة قائلين لا نريد ان هذا يملك علينا. 15 ولما رجع بعد ما اخذ الملك امر ان يدعى اليه اولئك العبيد الذين اعطاهم الفضة ليعرف بما تاجر كل واحد. 16 فجاء الاول قائلا يا سيد مناك ربح عشرة أمناء. 17 فقال له نعما ايها العبد الصالح.لانك كنت امينا في القليل فليكن لك سلطان على عشر مدن. 18 ثم جاء الثاني قائلا يا سيد مناك عمل خمسة امناء. 19 فقال لهذا ايضا وكن انت على خمس مدن. 20 ثم جاء آخر قائلا يا سيد هوذا مناك الذي كان عندي موضوعا في منديل. 21 لاني كنت اخاف منك اذ انت انسان صارم تأخذ ما لم تضع وتحصد ما لم تزرع. 22 فقال له من فمك ادينك ايها العبد الشرير.عرفت اني انسان صارم آخذ ما لم اضع واحصد ما لم ازرع. 23 فلماذا لم تضع فضتي على مائدة الصيارفة فكنت متى جئت استوفيها مع ربا. 24 ثم قال للحاضرين خذوا منه المنا واعطوه للذي عنده العشرة الامناء. 25 فقالوا له يا سيد عنده عشرة أمناء. 26 لاني اقول لكم ان كل من له يعطى.ومن ليس له فالذي عنده يؤخذ منه. 27 اما اعدائي اولئك الذين لم يريدوا ان املك عليهم فأتوا بهم الى هنا واذبحوهم قدامي[/Q-BIBLE]



تأكد يا عزيزي أن إله المسيحية ليس بضغيف مثل إله الإسلام ،، 
ولا عمره يستخدم البشر عشان يستخبى فيهم ويحمو إسمه بالأرض


من عظمة إلهنا يا اخونا ،، إنه حتى مش عايز يتعبنا اننا ناخد حقنا بإيدينا لأنه قال;

*[Q-BIBLE]خر 14: 14 الرب يقاتل عنكم وانتم تصمتون [/Q-BIBLE]*

*+*يبقى إزاي يضع لينا احكام لحماية إسمه !!


----------



## الكنيسة العربية (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل حد الردة خاص بالإسلام ؟؟*

اخى العزيز الله فى المسيحة اله محبة وليس اله قتل فهو قال : احبوا اعدائكم احسنوا الى مبغضيكم باركوا لاعنيكم  (لا اله الا الله المسيح هو الله)


----------



## عين جالوت (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل حد الردة خاص بالإسلام ؟؟*

والله يبدو أن الأخت فادية غير قادرة حتى على الإقناع 
أو الإجابة عن سؤال الأخ من فلسطين 
وقد شعرت من طريقة ردها أنها تعاني حساسية من الموضوع
بينما المنطق والعقل يقول 
أن كل باب فتح يمكن أن يكون طريقا للإقناع 
ولا يهم في أي باب جاء السؤال بقدر ما تهم الإجابة 
وشكراً 



وتحية خاصة للأخت فادية التي لم توفق في التعامل 
مع موقف الأخ بشكل واعي ومقبول 
فقد تكون قد تسرعت​


----------



## فادية (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل حد الردة خاص بالإسلام ؟؟*



عين جالوت قال:


> والله يبدو أن الأخت فادية غير قادرة حتى على الإقناع
> 
> أو الإجابة عن سؤال الأخ من فلسطين
> وقد شعرت من طريقة ردها أنها تعاني حساسية من الموضوع
> ...


 

اولا يا عزيزي انا معنديش الوقت الكافي اني ارد على كل المواضيع الي في المنتدى 
ثانيا الموضوع دا اتحط من البدايه في القسم الغلط وهو القسم الي انا مشرفه فيه عشان كدا حذرت الاخ صاحب الموضوع من ان هو يحط مواضيع مش مناسبه في القسم عندي 
ثالثا كل قسم فيه مشرفين وهمه المسؤولين الاولين في الرد على المواضيع الي فيه 
رابعا مفيش اي حساسيه في ردي لاني قد حذرت مسبقا من طرح الاسئله في القسم المسيحي العام لانه مش القسم المخصص للاسئله والاجوبه 
وبالرغم من كدا اخوانك المسلمين مش بيتعلمو ولا بيلتزمو بالنظام الخاص بكل قسم 
وخامسا الموضوع دا اتطرح قبل كدا وانا واحده من اليردو عليه دور كدا وشوف هتلاقي كلامي صحيح 

اخيرا وليس اخرا  كان المفروض فيك تشارك في صلب الموضوع ومتقعدش تحلل الردود على مزاجك الخاص وحسب مفهومك الغلط يا عزيزي 
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل حد الردة خاص بالإسلام ؟؟*



> 6- جاء في لوقا 19:27
> (( اما اعدائي اولئك الذين لم يريدوا ان املك عليهم فأتوا بهم الى هنا واذبحوهم قدامي ))


 
لماذا التحريف؟؟
لوقا 24 اصحاح مش 27 !!


*مَثَل الأَمناء
*12فَقَالَ: ((إِنْسَانٌ شَرِيفُ الْجِنْسِ ذَهَبَ إِلَى كُورَةٍ بَعِيدَةٍ لِيَأْخُذَ لِنَفْسِهِ مُلْكاً وَيَرْجِعَ. 13فَدَعَا عَشَرَةَ عَبِيدٍ لَهُ وَأَعْطَاهُمْ عَشَرَةَ أَمْنَاءٍ ، وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: تَاجِرُوا حَتَّى آتِيَ. 14وَأَمَّا أَهْلُ مَدِينَتِهِ فَكَانُوا يُبْغِضُونَهُ ، فَأَرْسَلُوا وَرَاءَهُ سَفَارَةً قَائِلِينَ: لاَ نُرِيدُ أَنَّ هَذَا يَمْلِكُ عَلَيْنَا. 15وَلَمَّا رَجَعَ بَعْدَمَا أَخَذَ الْمُلْكَ ، أَمَرَ أَنْ يُدْعَى إِلَيْهِ أُولَئِكَ الْعَبِيدُ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَاهُمُ الْفِضَّةَ ، لِيَعْرِفَ بِمَا تَاجَرَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ. 16فَجَاءَ الأَوَّلُ قَائِلاً: يَا سَيِّدُ ، مَنَاكَ رَبِحَ عَشَرَةَ أَمْنَاءٍ. 17فَقَالَ لَهُ: نِعِمَّا أَيُّهَا الْعَبْدُ الصَّالِحُ !لأَنَّكَ كُنْتَ أَمِيناً فِي الْقَلِيلِ ، فَلْيَكُنْ لَكَ سُلْطَانٌ عَلَى عَشْرِ مُدُنٍ. 18ثُمَّ جَاءَ الثَّانِي قَائِلاً: يَا سَيِّدُ ، مَنَاكَ عَمِلَ خَمْسَةَ أَمْنَاءٍ. 19فَقَالَ لِهَذَا أَيْضاً: وَكُنْ أَنْتَ عَلَى خَمْسِ مُدُنٍ. 20ثُمَّ جَاءَ آخَرُ قَائِلاً: يَا سَيِّدُ ، هُوَذَا مَنَاكَ الَّذِي كَانَ عِنْدِي مَوْضُوعاً فِي مِنْدِيلٍ ، 21لأَنِّي كُنْتُ أَخَافُ مِنْكَ ، إِذْ أَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ صَارِمٌ ، تَأْخُذُ مَا لَمْ تَضَعْ وَتَحْصُدُ مَا لَمْ تَزْرَعْ. 22فَقَالَ لَهُ: مِنْ فَمِكَ أَدِينُكَ أَيُّهَا الْعَبْدُ الشِّرِّيرُ. عَرَفْتَ أَنِّي إِنْسَانٌ صَارِمٌ ، آخُذُ مَا لَمْ أَضَعْ ، وَأَحْصُدُ مَا لَمْ أَزْرَعْ ، 23فَلِمَاذَا لَمْ تَضَعْ فِضَّتِي عَلَى مَائِدَةِ الصَّيَارِفَةِ ، فَكُنْتُ مَتَى جِئْتُ أَسْتَوْفِيهَا مَعَ رِباً؟ 24ثُمَّ قَالَ لِلْحَاضِرِينَ: خُذُوا مِنْهُ الْمَنَا وَأَعْطُوهُ لِلَّذِي عِنْدَهُ الْعَشَرَةُ الأَمْنَاءُ. 25فَقَالُوا لَهُ: يَا سَيِّدُ ، عِنْدَهُ عَشَرَةُ أَمْنَاءٍ! 26لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ لَهُ يُعْطَى ، وَمَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ فَالَّذِي عِنْدَهُ يُؤْخَذُ مِنْهُ. 27أَمَّا أَعْدَائِي ، أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِيدُوا أَنْ أَمْلِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ ، فَأْتُوا بِهِمْ إِلَى هُنَا وَاذْبَحُوهُمْ قُدَّامِي)).     ( انجيل لوقا )(19-27:12).


----------



## snow_white7 (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل حد الردة خاص بالإسلام ؟؟*

[





> QUOTE=ana 100 100;410729]SIZE]
> 
> 26لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ لَهُ يُعْطَى ، وَمَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ فَالَّذِي عِنْدَهُ يُؤْخَذُ مِنْهُ. 27أَمَّا أَعْدَائِي ، أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِيدُوا أَنْ أَمْلِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ ، فَأْتُوا بِهِمْ إِلَى هُنَا وَاذْبَحُوهُمْ قُدَّامِي)).     ( انجيل لوقا )(19-27:12).


[/QUOTE]

لو  سمحتوا  حد  يقولى  مين  اللى  بيقول هذا  النص 

27أَمَّا أَعْدَائِي ، أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِيدُوا أَنْ أَمْلِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ ، فَأْتُوا بِهِمْ إِلَى هُنَا وَاذْبَحُوهُمْ قُدَّامِي)). 

منتظره  الرد وشكرا  مقدما.


----------



## Basilius (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل حد الردة خاص بالإسلام ؟؟*




> لو سمحتوا حد يقولى مين اللى بيقول هذا النص
> 
> 27أَمَّا أَعْدَائِي ، أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِيدُوا أَنْ أَمْلِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ ، فَأْتُوا بِهِمْ إِلَى هُنَا وَاذْبَحُوهُمْ قُدَّامِي)).


 
كالعادة 1- التقطيف الاعمى الجاهل للنصوص 
2- عدم الالتفاف للرد مطلقا بل الاعادة كانة اعمى لا يقرا الرد ... فهل التكرار بدون حتى الالتفات الى الرد يعتبر قلة حيلة ؟
ما تجيببي الاية كلها يا محترمة 
ولا جيتي عند مداخلة الاعضاء اللي اتكلموا في الاية و نسيتي القراءة عندها 

كل ما سافعلة هو اني اقتبس النص كامل 
مثلما فعل اخونا 100 100 

*[Q-BIBLE]و اذ كانوا يسمعون هذا عاد فقال مثلا لانه كان قريبا من اورشليم و كانوا يظنون ان ملكوت الله عتيد ان يظهر في الحال* 12  فقال انسان شريف الجنس ذهب الى كورة بعيدة لياخذ لنفسه ملكا و يرجع* 13  فدعا عشرة عبيد له و اعطاهم عشرة امناء و قال لهم تاجروا حتى اتي* 14  و اما اهل مدينته فكانوا يبغضونه فارسلوا وراءه سفارة قائلين لا نريد ان هذا يملك علينا* 15  و لما رجع بعدما اخذ الملك امر ان يدعى اليه اولئك العبيد الذين اعطاهم الفضة ليعرف بما تاجر كل واحد* 16  فجاء الاول قائلا يا سيد مناك ربح عشرة امناء* 17  فقال له نعما ايها العبد الصالح لانك كنت امينا في القليل فليكن لك سلطان على عشر مدن* 18  ثم جاء الثاني قائلا يا سيد مناك عمل خمسة امناء* 19  فقال لهذا ايضا و كن انت على خمس مدن* 20  ثم جاء اخر قائلا يا سيد هوذا مناك الذي كان عندي موضوعا في منديل* 21  لاني كنت اخاف منك اذ انت انسان صارم تاخذ ما لم تضع و تحصد ما لم تزرع* 22  فقال له من فمك ادينك ايها العبد الشرير عرفت اني انسان صارم اخذ ما لم اضع و احصد ما لم ازرع* 23  فلماذا لم تضع فضتي على مائدة الصيارفة فكنت متى جئت استوفيها مع ربا* 24  ثم قال للحاضرين خذوا منه المنا و اعطوه للذي عنده العشرة الامناء* 25  فقالوا له يا سيد عنده عشرة امناء* 26  لاني اقول لكم ان كل من له يعطى و من ليس له فالذي عنده يؤخذ منه* 27  اما اعدائي اولئك الذين لم يريدوا ان املك عليهم فاتوا بهم الى هنا و اذبحوهم قدامي*[/Q-BIBLE]*

*الله بيشبة يوم الحساب يا محترمين *
*هذا مثلا تشبيها كما هو مكتوب في كامل النص ... ام لم تقراوا النص كاملا ؟ اعتقد انكم مجرد ناقلين فقط *
*يوم المجازاة او الحساب .. الله مش هيطبطب على الخطاة .. خلاص سينالوا  عقابهم المحتوم المعروف *
*فهنا احب السيد المسيح ان يضرب لهم مثلا تشبيهيا بما سيحدث في يوم المجازاة ..*
*فالبار سياخذ اجررة كما قال في النص *
*[Q-BIBLE] 
 17  فقال له نعما ايها العبد الصالح لانك كنت امينا في القليل فليكن لك سلطان على عشر مدن
[/Q-BIBLE]

و الشرير سيلاقي عقابة النهائي في يوم الحساب 
كما وصفة في المثل 
[Q-BIBLE]ثم قال للحاضرين خذوا منه المنا و اعطوه للذي عنده العشرة الامناء* 25  فقالوا له يا سيد عنده عشرة امناء* 26  لاني اقول لكم ان كل من له يعطى و من ليس له فالذي عنده يؤخذ منه*[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE] 
 اما اعدائي اولئك الذين لم يريدوا ان املك عليهم فاتوا بهم الى هنا و اذبحوهم قدامي* 
[/Q-BIBLE]
[Q-BIBLE] 
وأما أهل مدينته فكانوا يبغضونه، فأرسلوا وراءه سفارة، قائلين: "لا نريد أن هذا يملك علينا
[/Q-BIBLE]

وهنا كما يصفها كبار الاباء امثال يوحنا ذهبي الفم و اغسطينوس 
انة اراد ان يضرب لهم مثلا عن اللذين لم يريدوا الله ان يملك على حياتهم و يكون ملكا عليهم ... ففي يوم الدينونة سيجازي الرب كل من تمرد و عصي 
ففي اليوم الاخير لن يكون هناك فرصة واحدة للاشرار سيكون يوم للمجازاة و القصاص بالعدل *


----------



## totyfrooty (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل حد الردة خاص بالإسلام ؟؟*

_*بارك الله فيكى سنو وايت وانا رايي بعيدا عن تفسير اى نصوص مسيحية ان الدين مش لعبة عشان اللى يدخل يدخل واللى يخرج يخرج لان ده هيسبب فتنة و بلبلة فى المجتمع لانى مش هابقى عارفة المنافق من المؤمن بحق و ربنا يوفق الجميع و يهدى الجميع*_


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل حد الردة خاص بالإسلام ؟؟*



snow_white7 قال:


> > التحريف  لانه  قال  اصحاح  لوقا 24  مش  27
> > كنت  بحسبك  هتقوله  النص  غير  صحيح  مش رقم  الايه  اللى  مش  صحيح.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## My Rock (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل حد الردة خاص بالإسلام ؟؟*

سلام و نعمة رب المجد
يا ناسوخ يا لاصوق يا فلسطيني, يا قليل العقل و الفهم
هل تحاول ان توهم القأرئ بأن النقاط التي ذكرتها هي من بحثك و من قرأتك؟
بالطبع لا, فهو نسخ و لصق حرفي من مواقع الأغبياء الذي سرت مسارهم
لنأتي الى النصوص التي اتقبستها لنوضح بطلان قولكم يا كذبة, بأن هناك حد ردة


فلسطيني قال:


> 1- جاء في سفر التثنية [ 13 : 6 ] قول الرب :
> (( وَإِذَا أَضَلَّكَ سِرّاً أَخُوكَ ابْنُ أُمِّكَ، أَوِ ابْنُكَ أَوِ ابْنَتُكَ، أَوْ زَوْجَتُكَ الْمَحْبُوبَةُ، أَوْ صَدِيقُكَ الْحَمِيمُ قَائِلاً: لِنَذْهَبْ وَنَعْبُدْ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى غَرِيبَةً عَنْكَ وَعَنْ آبَائِكَ 7مِنْ آلِهَةِ الشُّعُوبِ الأُخْرَى الْمُحِيطَةِ بِكَ أَوِ الْبَعِيدَةِ عَنْكَ مِنْ أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ إِلَى أَقْصَاهَا، 8فَلاَ تَسْتَجِبْ لَهُ وَلاَ تُصْغِ إِلَيْهِ، وَلاَ يُشْفِقْ قَلْبُكَ عَلَيْهِ، وَلاَ تَتَرََّأفْ بِهِ، وَلاَ تَتَسَتَّرْ عَلَيْهِ. بَلْ حَتْماً تَقْتُلُهُ. كُنْ أَنْتَ أَوَّلَ قَاتِلِيهِ، ثُمَّ يَعْقُبُكَ بَقِيَّةُ الشَّعْبِ. ارْجُمْهُ بِالْحِجَارَةِ حَتَّى يَمُوتَ. . . )) ترجمة كتاب الحياة ​


​
يا عديم البصيرة و الفهم, شاطر في التحمير فقط؟
لماذا لم تحمر العدد السادس بعينه؟
لنقرأه مع بعض:​«وَإِذَا أَغْوَاكَ سِرّاً أَخُوكَ ابْنُ أُمِّكَ أَوِ ابْنُكَ أَوِ ابْنَتُكَ أَوِ امْرَأَةُ حِضْنِكَ أَوْ صَاحِبُكَ الذِي مِثْلُ نَفْسِكَ قَائِلاً: نَذْهَبُ وَنَعْبُدُ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى لمْ تَعْرِفْهَا أَنْتَ وَلا آبَاؤُكَ 

لمن هذا النص؟
هذا النص للأخ او الابن او البنت او المرأة او الصاحب الذي يدعو الى عبادة الهة اخرى, فيكون عقابه كما في العدد 8 الى 10 من نفس الأصحاح:
Deu 13:8​​فَلا تَرْضَ مِنْهُ وَلا تَسْمَعْ لهُ وَلا تُشْفِقْ عَيْنُكَ عَليْهِ وَلا تَرِقَّ لهُ وَلا تَسْتُرْهُ ​*Deu 13:9​* بَل قَتْلاً تَقْتُلُهُ. يَدُكَ تَكُونُ عَليْهِ أَوَّلاً لِقَتْلِهِ ثُمَّ أَيْدِي جَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ أَخِيراً. ​Deu 13:10 تَرْجُمُهُ بِالحِجَارَةِ حَتَّى يَمُوتَ لأَنَّهُ التَمَسَ أَنْ يُطَوِّحَكَ عَنِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ الذِي أَخْرَجَكَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ مِنْ بَيْتِ العُبُودِيَّةِ.

فهذا عقاب للشخص الذي يدعوا لعبادة اله اخرى من الهة الشعوب الأخرى

فما دخل هذا الحكم بالردة؟
يا قليل الفهم و المعرفة, الردة هي من يترك الدين لدين اخر, لا الدعوة لدين اخر
فالنص يوضح قتل الذين يدعون الى عبادة الهة اخرى من الهة الشعوب الأخرى

فهمت يا قليل الفهم يا مغيب؟ ولا لسة؟

نأتي للي بعده 

​




> 2- ورد في سفر الخروج [ 32 : 28 ] ان الرب أمر نبيه موسى عليه السلام بقتل عبدة العجل من بني لاوي فقتل منهم 23 ألف رجل : (( فَأَطَاعَ اللاَّوِيُّونَ أَمْرَ مُوسَى. فَقُتِلَ مِنَ الشَّعْبِ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ نَحْوَ ثَلاَثَةِ آلافِ رَجُلٍ. 29عِنْدَئِذٍ قَالَ مُوسَى لِلاَّوِيِّينَ: «لَقَدْ كَرَّسْتُمُ الْيَوْمَ أَنْفُسَكُمْ لِخِدْمَةِ الرَّبِّ، وَقَدْ كَلَّفَ ذَلِكَ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ قَتْلَ ابْنِهِ أَوْ أَخِيهِ، وَلِكِنْ لِيُنْعِمْ عَلَيْكُمُ الرَّبُّ فِي هَذَا اليَوْمِ بِبَرَكَةٍ ))



اولا, نبي لاوي هم من نفذوا الامر و ليس من نفذ فيهم الحكم
لعل طارح الشبهة عدم الفهم كالعاداة
لكن لو كان الرب أمر بقتل عبدة العجل, لكان قتل الشعب كله و ليس 3 الاف فقط
لكن لعل طارح هذه الشبهة تعمد عدم ادراج العدد 27 الذي يوضح من هم الذي امر بني لاوي بقتلهم:​فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ الَهُ اسْرَائِيلَ: ضَعُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ سَيْفَهُ عَلَى فَخِْذِهِ وَمُرُّوا وَارْجِعُوا مِنْ بَابٍ الَى بَابٍ فِي الْمَحَلَّةِ وَاقْتُلُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ اخَاهُ وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ صَاحِبَهُ وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ قَرِيبَهُ».

فمن هو صاحبه و من هو قريبه؟ يجيب على هذه الجزئية النص الاول الذي ردينا على شبهته (يفر التثنية 13, راجع الرد اعلاه)

فأذا اللاويين قتلوا نفس الأشخاص المشار اليهم في التثنية و هم الداعيين الى عبادة الالهة الأخرى و ليس عبدة العجل, فالشعب كله اخطأ و لو كان العقاب للشعب, لكان العدد فاق الثلاثة الاف بكثيـــــــــــر


 



> 3- ورد في سفر التثنية [ 13 : 1 _ 5 ] أنه لو دعا نبي إلى عبادة غير الله يقتل وان كان ذا معجزات عظيمة :
> (( إِذَا ظَهَرَ بَيْنَكُمْ نَبِيٌّ أَوْ صَاحِبُ أَحْلاَمٍ، وَتَنَبَّأَ بِوُقُوعِ آيَةٍ أَوْ أُعْجُوبَةٍ. 2فَتَحَقَّقَتْ تِلْكَ الآيَةُ أَوِ الأُعْجُوبَةُ الَّتِي تَنَبَّأَ بِهَا، ثُمَّ قَالَ: هَلُمَّ نَذْهَبْ وَرَاءَ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى لَمْ تَعْرِفُوهَا وَنَعْبُدْهَا. 3فَلاَ تُصْغُوا إِلَى كَلاَمِ ذَلِكَ النَّبِيِّ أَوْ صَاحِبِ الأَحْلاَمِ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكُمْ يُجَرِّبُكُمْ لِيَرَى إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَهُ مِنْ كُلِّ قُلُوبِكُمْ وَمِنْ كُلِّ أَنْفُسِكُمْ. . . . 5أَمَّا ذَلِكَ النَّبِيُّ أَوِ الْحَالِمُ فَإِنَّهُ يُقْتَلُ ))



لعل طارح الشبهة لا يعلم ان العدد 1 الى 5 ينتمي الى نفس الأصحاح للشبهة الأولى, و على أي حال, النص واضح اذ يقول:​*Deu 13:1​*​​ «إِذَا قَامَ فِي وَسَطِكَ نَبِيٌّ أَوْ حَالِمٌ حُلماً وَأَعْطَاكَ آيَةً أَوْ أُعْجُوبَةً ​Deu 13:2 وَلوْ حَدَثَتِ الآيَةُ أَوِ الأُعْجُوبَةُ التِي كَلمَكَ عَنْهَا قَائِلاً: لِنَذْهَبْ وَرَاءَ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى لمْ تَعْرِفْهَا وَنَعْبُدْهَا 

و بذلك تكون هذه الحالة نفس الحالة التي اجبنها عليها في الشق الأول
اي ان العقوبة لمن يدعوا الى عبادة الهة اخرى, و ليس المرتد, فلا يوجد اي علاقة بين شخص يدعوا الى عبادة الهة اخرى و بين الذي يختار دين اخر
فالعقاب هذا ليس لعبادته للأصنام, بل لدعوته لعبادة الأصنام
​ 





> 4- جاء في سفر الملوك الأول [ 18 : 17 _ 40 ] أن إليا ذبح في وادي قيشون 450 رجلاً من الذين كانوا يدعون نبوة البعل :





> ((
> ثُمَّ قَالَ إِيلِيَّا لِلشَّعْبِ: «أَنَا بَقِيتُ وَحْدِي نَبِيّاً لِلرَّبِّ، وَأَنْبِيَاءُ الْبَعْلِ أَرْبَعُ مِئَةٍ وَخَمْسُونَ.))
> (( فَقَالَ إِيلِيَّا: اقْبِضُوا عَلَى أَنْبِيَاءِ الْبَعْلِ وَلاَ تَدَعُوا رَجُلاً مِنْهُمْ يُفْلِتُ فَقَبَضُوا عَلَيْهِمْ، فَسَاقَهُمْ إِيلِيَّا إِلَى نَهْرِ قِيشُونَ وَذَبَحَهُمْ هُنَاكَ. ))​


​ 
يا مدلس, تسلسل الأعداد ليس بهذه الطريقة:
لنقرأ الأعداد من 17 و الى 40:

*1Ki 18:17​*​​ وَلَمَّا رَأَى أَخْآبُ إِيلِيَّا قَالَ لَهُ أَخْآبُ: [أَأَنْتَ هُوَ مُكَدِّرُ إِسْرَائِيلَ؟] 
1Ki 18:18 فَقَالَ: [لَمْ أُكَدِّرْ إِسْرَائِيلَ، بَلْ أَنْتَ وَبَيْتُ أَبِيكَ بِتَرْكِكُمْ وَصَايَا الرَّبِّ وَبِسَيْرِكَ وَرَاءَ الْبَعْلِيمِ. 
1Ki 18:19 فَالآنَ أَرْسِلْ وَاجْمَعْ إِلَيَّ كُلَّ إِسْرَائِيلَ إِلَى جَبَلِ الْكَرْمَلِ وَأَنْبِيَاءَ الْبَعْلِ أَرْبَعَ الْمِئَةِ وَالْخَمْسِينَ، وَأَنْبِيَاءَ السَّوَارِي أَرْبَعَ الْمِئَةِ الَّذِينَ يَأْكُلُونَ عَلَى مَائِدَةِ إِيزَابَلَ]. 
1Ki 18:20 فَأَرْسَلَ أَخْآبُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَجَمَعَ الأَنْبِيَاءَ إِلَى جَبَلِ الْكَرْمَلِ. 
1Ki 18:21 فَتَقَدَّمَ إِيلِيَّا إِلَى جَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ وَقَالَ: [حَتَّى مَتَى تَعْرُجُونَ بَيْنَ الْفِرْقَتَيْنِ؟ إِنْ كَانَ الرَّبُّ هُوَ اللَّهَ فَاتَّبِعُوهُ، وَإِنْ كَانَ الْبَعْلُ فَاتَّبِعُوهُ]. فَلَمْ يُجِبْهُ الشَّعْبُ بِكَلِمَةٍ. 
1Ki 18:22 ثُمَّ قَالَ إِيلِيَّا لِلشَّعْبِ: [أَنَا بَقِيتُ نَبِيّاً لِلرَّبِّ وَحْدِي، وَأَنْبِيَاءُ الْبَعْلِ أَرْبَعُ مِئَةٍ وَخَمْسُونَ رَجُلاً. 
1Ki 18:23 فَلْيُعْطُونَا ثَوْرَيْنِ، فَيَخْتَارُوا لأَنْفُسِهِمْ ثَوْراً وَاحِداً وَيُقَطِّعُوهُ وَيَضَعُوهُ عَلَى الْحَطَبِ، وَلَكِنْ لاَ يَضَعُوا نَاراً. وَأَنَا أُقَرِّبُ الثَّوْرَ الآخَرَ وَأَجْعَلُهُ عَلَى الْحَطَبِ، وَلَكِنْ لاَ أَضَعُ نَاراً. 
1Ki 18:24 ثُمَّ تَدْعُونَ بِاسْمِ آلِهَتِكُمْ وَأَنَا أَدْعُو بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ. وَالإِلَهُ الَّذِي يُجِيبُ بِنَارٍ فَهُوَ اللَّهُ]. فَأَجَابَ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ: [الْكَلاَمُ حَسَنٌ]. 
1Ki 18:25 فَقَالَ إِيلِيَّا لأَنْبِيَاءِ الْبَعْلِ: [اخْتَارُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ ثَوْراً وَاحِداً وَقَرِّبُوا أَوَّلاً، لأَنَّكُمْ أَنْتُمُ الأَكْثَرُ، وَادْعُوا بِاسْمِ آلِهَتِكُمْ، وَلَكِنْ لاَ تَضَعُوا نَاراً]. 
1Ki 18:26 فَأَخَذُوا الثَّوْرَ الَّذِي أُعْطِيَ لَهُمْ وَقَرَّبُوهُ، وَدَعُوا بِاسْمِ الْبَعْلِ مِنَ الصَّبَاحِ إِلَى الظُّهْرِ: [يَا بَعْلُ أَجِبْنَا]. فَلَمْ يَكُنْ صَوْتٌ وَلاَ مُجِيبٌ. وَكَانُوا يَرْقُصُونَ حَوْلَ الْمَذْبَحِ الَّذِي عُمِلَ. 
1Ki 18:27 وَعِنْدَ الظُّهْرِ سَخِرَ بِهِمْ إِيلِيَّا وَقَالَ: [ادْعُوا بِصَوْتٍ عَالٍ لأَنَّهُ إِلَهٌ! لَعَلَّهُ مُسْتَغْرِقٌ أَوْ فِي خَلْوَةٍ أَوْ فِي سَفَرٍ، أَوْ لَعَلَّهُ نَائِمٌ فَيَتَنَبَّهَ!] 
1Ki 18:28 فَصَرَخُوا بِصَوْتٍ عَالٍ، وَتَقَطَّعُوا حَسَبَ عَادَتِهِمْ بِالسُّيُوفِ وَالرِّمَاحِ حَتَّى سَالَ مِنْهُمُ الدَّمُ. 
1Ki 18:29 وَلَمَّا جَازَ الظُّهْرُ وَتَنَبَّأُوا إِلَى حِينِ إِصْعَادِ التَّقْدِمَةِ، وَلَمْ يَكُنْ صَوْتٌ وَلاَ مُجِيبٌ وَلاَ مُصْغٍ، 
1Ki 18:30 قَالَ إِيلِيَّا لِجَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ: [تَقَدَّمُوا إِلَيَّ]. فَتَقَدَّمَ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ إِلَيْهِ. فَرَمَّمَ مَذْبَحَ الرَّبِّ الْمُنْهَدِمَ. 
1Ki 18:31 ثُمَّ أَخَذَ إِيلِيَّا اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ حَجَراً، بِعَدَدِ أَسْبَاطِ بَنِي يَعْقُوبَ (الَّذِي كَانَ كَلاَمُ الرَّبِّ إِلَيْهِ: [إِسْرَائِيلَ يَكُونُ اسْمُكَ]) 
1Ki 18:32 وَبَنَى الْحِجَارَةَ مَذْبَحاً بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ، وَعَمِلَ قَنَاةً حَوْلَ الْمَذْبَحِ تَسَعُ كَيْلَتَيْنِ مِنَ الْبِزْرِ. 
1Ki 18:33 ثُمَّ رَتَّبَ الْحَطَبَ وَقَطَّعَ الثَّوْرَ وَوَضَعَهُ عَلَى الْحَطَبِ وَقَالَ: [امْلَأُوا أَرْبَعَ جَرَّاتٍ مَاءً وَصُبُّوا عَلَى الْمُحْرَقَةِ وَعَلَى الْحَطَبِ]. 
1Ki 18:34 ثُمَّ قَالَ: [ثَنُّوا] فَثَنَّوْا. وَقَالَ: [ثَلِّثُوا فَثَلَّثُوا. 
1Ki 18:35 فَجَرَى الْمَاءُ حَوْلَ الْمَذْبَحِ وَامْتَلَأَتِ الْقَنَاةُ أَيْضاً مَاءً. 
1Ki 18:36 وَكَانَ عِنْدَ إِصْعَادِ التَّقْدِمَةِ أَنَّ إِيلِيَّا النَّبِيَّ تَقَدَّمَ وَقَالَ: [أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَإِسْرَائِيلَ، لِيُعْلَمِ الْيَوْمَ أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ اللَّهُ فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَأَنِّي أَنَا عَبْدُكَ، وَبِأَمْرِكَ قَدْ فَعَلْتُ كُلَّ هَذِهِ الأُمُورِ. 
1Ki 18:37اسْتَجِبْنِي يَا رَبُّ اسْتَجِبْنِي، لِيَعْلَمَ هَذَا الشَّعْبُ أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ، وَأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ حَوَّلْتَ قُلُوبَهُمْ رُجُوعاً]. 
1Ki 18:38 فَسَقَطَتْ نَارُ الرَّبِّ وَأَكَلَتِ الْمُحْرَقَةَ وَالْحَطَبَ وَالْحِجَارَةَ وَالتُّرَابَ، وَلَحَسَتِ الْمِيَاهَ الَّتِي فِي الْقَنَاةِ. 
1Ki 18:39 فَلَمَّا رَأَى جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ ذَلِكَ سَقَطُوا عَلَى وُجُوهِهِمْ وَقَالُوا: [الرَّبُّ هُوَ اللَّهُ! الرَّبُّ هُوَ اللَّهُ!]. ​1Ki 18:40 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ إِيلِيَّا: [أَمْسِكُوا أَنْبِيَاءَ الْبَعْلِ وَلاَ يُفْلِتْ مِنْهُمْ رَجُلٌ]. فَأَمْسَكُوهُمْ، فَنَزَلَ بِهِمْ إِيلِيَّا إِلَى نَهْرِ قِيشُونَ وَذَبَحَهُمْ هُنَاكَ.


نرى من جديد, ان ايليا تصرف مع الانبياء فقط الذي دعوا الى عبادة الثور, و لم يعاقب الشعب الذي انقسم بين الله و الثور
لذلك النص هذا ليس حد للردة, بل معاقبة الداعي لعبادة الهة اخرى من جديد. 


> 5- جاء في سفر الخروج [ 2 2 : 20 ] قول الرب :
> (( مَنْ يُقَرِّبْ ذَبَائِحَ لِآلِهَةٍ غَيْرِ الرَّبِّ وَحْدَهُ يهلك ))


 
من يقدم ذبائح لغر الرب وحده يهلك, فما معنى يهلك؟
الهلاك لا يعني القتل, فهنا يهلك طبعا, لانه اتبع الهة اخرى, و بذلك يبقى بدون رجاء او خلاض
فهلاكه بأتباع الهة اخرى لا رجاء فيها
فالكلمة العبرية المستخدمة هي חרם و تعني التالي:


> A primitive root; to _seclude_; specifically (by a ban) to _devote_ to religious uses (especially destruction); physically and reflexively to be _blunt_ as to the nose: - make accursed, consecrate, (utterly) destroy, devote, forfeit, have a flat nose, utterly (slay, make away).



​و التي يفسرها الدكتور كلارك بمعناها الانفصال عن الله و التخصيص للفناء​
 


> 6- جاء في لوقا 19:27
> (( اما اعدائي اولئك الذين لم يريدوا ان املك عليهم فأتوا بهم الى هنا واذبحوهم قدامي ))



من جديد يفحمنا المسلم بالقص و التقطيف, السيد المسيح كان يذكر للسامعين مثل, و العدد 27 هو جزء من قول الرجل الشريف الذي تكلم عنه المسيح في مثله

لنرى مع بعض:​Luk 19:11​​ وَإِذْ كَانُوا يَسْمَعُونَ هَذَا عَادَ فَقَالَ مَثَلاً لأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَرِيباً مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَكَانُوا يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ عَتِيدٌ أَنْ يَظْهَرَ فِي الْحَالِ. 
Luk 19:12 فَقَالَ: «إِنْسَانٌ شَرِيفُ الْجِنْسِ ذَهَبَ إِلَى كُورَةٍ بَعِيدَةٍ لِيَأْخُذَ لِنَفْسِهِ مُلْكاً وَيَرْجِعَ. 
Luk 19:13 فَدَعَا عَشَرَةَ عَبِيدٍ لَهُ وَأَعْطَاهُمْ عَشَرَةَ أَمْنَاءٍ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: تَاجِرُوا حَتَّى آتِيَ. 
Luk 19:14 وَأَمَّا أَهْلُ مَدِينَتِهِ فَكَانُوا يُبْغِضُونَهُ فَأَرْسَلُوا وَرَاءَهُ سَفَارَةً قَائِلِينَ: لاَ نُرِيدُ أَنَّ هَذَا يَمْلِكُ عَلَيْنَا. 
Luk 19:15 وَلَمَّا رَجَعَ بَعْدَمَا أَخَذَ الْمُلْكَ أَمَرَ أَنْ يُدْعَى إِلَيْهِ أُولَئِكَ الْعَبِيدُ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَاهُمُ الْفِضَّةَ لِيَعْرِفَ بِمَا تَاجَرَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ. 
Luk 19:16 فَجَاءَ الأَوَّلُ قَائِلاً: يَا سَيِّدُ مَنَاكَ رَبِحَ عَشَرَةَ أَمْنَاءٍ. 
Luk 19:17 فَقَالَ لَهُ: نِعِمَّا أَيُّهَا الْعَبْدُ الصَّالِحُ لأَنَّكَ كُنْتَ أَمِيناً فِي الْقَلِيلِ فَلْيَكُنْ لَكَ سُلْطَانٌ عَلَى عَشْرِ مُدُنٍ. 
Luk 19:18 ثُمَّ جَاءَ الثَّانِي قَائِلاً: يَا سَيِّدُ مَنَاكَ عَمِلَ خَمْسَةَ أَمْنَاءٍ. 
Luk 19:19 فَقَالَ لِهَذَا أَيْضاً: وَكُنْ أَنْتَ عَلَى خَمْسِ مُدُنٍ. 
Luk 19:20 ثُمَّ جَاءَ آخَرُ قَائِلاً: يَا سَيِّدُ هُوَذَا مَنَاكَ الَّذِي كَانَ عِنْدِي مَوْضُوعاً فِي مِنْدِيلٍ 
Luk 19:21 لأَنِّي كُنْتُ أَخَافُ مِنْكَ إِذْ أَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ صَارِمٌ تَأْخُذُ مَا لَمْ تَضَعْ وَتَحْصُدُ مَا لَمْ تَزْرَعْ. 
Luk 19:22 فَقَالَ لَهُ: مِنْ فَمِكَ أَدِينُكَ أَيُّهَا الْعَبْدُ الشِّرِّيرُ. عَرَفْتَ أَنِّي إِنْسَانٌ صَارِمٌ آخُذُ مَا لَمْ أَضَعْ وَأَحْصُدُ مَا لَمْ أَزْرَعْ 
Luk 19:23 فَلِمَاذَا لَمْ تَضَعْ فِضَّتِي عَلَى مَائِدَةِ الصَّيَارِفَةِ فَكُنْتُ مَتَى جِئْتُ أَسْتَوْفِيهَا مَعَ رِباً؟ 
Luk 19:24 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِلْحَاضِرِينَ: خُذُوا مِنْهُ الْمَنَا وَأَعْطُوهُ لِلَّذِي عِنْدَهُ الْعَشَرَةُ الأَمْنَاءُ. 
Luk 19:25 فَقَالُوا لَهُ: يَا سَيِّدُ عِنْدَهُ عَشَرَةُ أَمْنَاءٍ. 
Luk 19:26 لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ لَهُ يُعْطَى وَمَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ فَالَّذِي عِنْدَهُ يُؤْخَذُ مِنْهُ. 
Luk 19:27 أَمَّا أَعْدَائِي أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِيدُوا أَنْ أَمْلِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ فَأْتُوا بِهِمْ إِلَى هُنَا وَاذْبَحُوهُمْ قُدَّامِي». ​*Luk 19:28* وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا تَقَدَّمَ صَاعِداً إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ.

فهذا القول اولا منسوب للرجل الشريف, الذي سيعاقب اولئك الذين لم يريدوا ان يملك عليهم
و هو اشارة الى رجوع المسيح اي المجئ الثاني و دينونته للعالم, فهو سيعاقب و يدين من لم يؤمن به

يبقى أين حد الردة يا ناسخو يا لاصوق؟
اتحداك ان تأتي بنص واحد يدل على قتل مسيحي جسديا بسبب اختياره دين اخر!! اتحداك و اتحدى كل من تنسخ و تلصق منهم!

و بذلك نكون قد انتهينا من الرد على شبهة جديدة من شبهات الجهلة و قليلي الفهم و العقل!

و هذا ردي ليس موجه للمغيب فلسطيني, بل موجه لكل من يبحث عن الحق و لا يترك لغليره حق اعطائه خلاصات جاهزة

سلام و نعمة


----------



## نـور العالم (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟*


للرد على هذة الشبهة
نلاحظ اولاً
ان الحكم على من ترك عبادة الله من بنى اسرائيل لم يكن حكماً ثابتاً له قانوناً ( حداً ) محدداً و انما كان يتم من خلال اسلوب الهى يختلف حسب الظروف 
فأن تطبيق الحكم الالهى على من ترك عبادة الله كان له طرق مختلفة
الموت بالسيف
( خر 32 )
27- فقال لهم هكذا قال الرب اله اسرائيل ضعوا كل واحد سيفه على فخذه و مروا و ارجعوا من باب الى باب في المحلة و اقتلوا كل واحد اخاه و كل واحد صاحبه و كل واحد قريبه.
 28- ففعل بنو لاوي بحسب قول موسى و وقع من الشعب في ذلك اليوم نحو ثلاثة الاف رجل.

الصلب والوبا1- 
و اقام اسرائيل في شطيم و ابتدا الشعب يزنون مع بنات مواب.
 2- فدعون الشعب الى ذبائح الهتهن فاكل الشعب و سجدوا لالهتهن.
 3- و تعلق اسرائيل ببعل فغور فحمي غضب الرب على اسرائيل.
4- فقال الرب لموسى خذ جميع رؤوس الشعب و علقهم للرب مقابل الشمس فيرتد حمو غضب الرب عن اسرائيل.
 5- فقال موسى لقضاة اسرائيل اقتلوا كل واحد قومه المتعلقين ببعل فغور.
و جعل الله عليهم وباء
و كان الذين ماتوا بالوبا اربعة و عشرين الفا. ( عد 25 : 9 )

الانكسار امام الاعداء
( قض 2 )
11- و فعل بنو اسرائيل الشر في عيني الرب و عبدوا البعليم.
12- و تركوا الرب اله ابائهم الذي اخرجهم من ارض مصر و ساروا وراء الهة اخرى من الهة الشعوب الذين حولهم و سجدوا لها و اغاظوا الرب.
13- تركوا الرب و عبدوا البعل و عشتاروث.
14- فحمي غضب الرب على اسرائيل فدفعهم بايدي ناهبين نهبوهم و باعهم بيد اعدائهم حولهم و لم يقدروا بعد على الوقوف امام اعدائهم.
15- حيثما خرجوا كانت يد الرب عليهم للشر كما تكلم الرب و كما اقسم الرب لهم فضاق بهم الامر جدا.
، ( قض 4 : 1 ـ 3 )
، ( قض 6 : 1 ـ 6 )
، ( قض 10 : 6 ـ 10 )
، ( قض 13 : 1 )

المجاعة

لقد حكم الله على بنى اسرائيل بالمجاعة والقحط لعبادتهم البعل بفم نبيه ايليا
و قال ايليا التشبي من مستوطني جلعاد لاخاب حي هو الرب اله اسرائيل الذي وقفت امامه انه لا يكون طل و لا مطر في هذه السنين الا عند قولي. ( 1 مل 17 : 1 )
وايضا ايام اليشع النبى
و كان بعد ذلك ان بنهدد ملك ارام جمع كل جيشه و صعد فحاصر السامرة.  كان جوع شديد في السامرة و هم حاصروها حتى صار راس الحمار بثمانين من الفضة و ربع القاب من زبل الحمام بخمس من الفضة. ( 2 مل 6 :24 ، 25 )

السبي

كان احاز ابن عشرين سنة حين ملك و ملك ست عشرة سنة في اورشليم و لم يفعل المستقيم في عيني الرب كداود ابيه.
فدفعه الرب الهه ليد ملك ارام فضربوه و سبوا منه سبيا عظيما و اتوا بهم الى دمشق و دفع ايضا ليد ملك اسرائيل فضربه ضربة عظيمة. ( 2 اخ 28 : 1 ، 5 )

كان منسى ابن اثنتي عشرة سنة حين ملك و ملك خمسا و خمسين سنة في اورشليم. و عمل الشر في عيني الرب حسب رجاسات الامم الذين طردهم الرب من امام بني اسرائيل. و عاد فبنى المرتفعات التي هدمها حزقيا ابوه و اقام مذابح للبعليم و عمل سواري و سجد لكل جند السماء و عبدها. و كلم الرب منسى و شعبه فلم يصغوا. فجلب الرب عليهم رؤساء الجند الذين لملك اشور فاخذوا منسى بخزامة و قيدوه بسلاسل نحاس و ذهبوا به الى بابل.( 2 اخ 33 : 1 ـ 3 ، 10 ، 11 )
5- كان يهوياقيم ابن خمس و عشرين سنة حين ملك و ملك احدى عشر سنة في اورشليم و عمل الشر في عيني الرب الهه.
 6- عليه صعد نبوخذناصر ملك بابل و قيده بسلاسل نحاس ليذهب به الى بابل.
( 2 اخ 36 : 5 ، 6 )

ولم يضع الله حداً ثابتاً لهذه الخطية لانه كان يريد من العقاب التأديب والتنقية وليس القتل لكي يظل منهم بقية أمينة لله الواحد حتى يأتي منها المسيح.


اما ما جاء في سفر التثنية [ 13 : 6 ] 
(( وَإِذَا أَضَلَّكَ سِرّاً أَخُوكَ ابْنُ أُمِّكَ، أَوِ ابْنُكَ أَوِ ابْنَتُكَ، أَوْ زَوْجَتُكَ الْمَحْبُوبَةُ، أَوْ صَدِيقُكَ الْحَمِيمُ قَائِلاً: لِنَذْهَبْ وَنَعْبُدْ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى غَرِيبَةً عَنْكَ وَعَنْ آبَائِكَ 7مِنْ آلِهَةِ الشُّعُوبِ الأُخْرَى الْمُحِيطَةِ بِكَ أَوِ الْبَعِيدَةِ عَنْكَ مِنْ أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ إِلَى أَقْصَاهَا، 8فَلاَ تَسْتَجِبْ لَهُ وَلاَ تُصْغِ إِلَيْهِ، وَلاَ يُشْفِقْ قَلْبُكَ عَلَيْهِ، وَلاَ تَتَرََّأفْ بِهِ، وَلاَ تَتَسَتَّرْ عَلَيْهِ. بَلْ حَتْماً تَقْتُلُهُ. كُنْ أَنْتَ أَوَّلَ قَاتِلِيهِ، ثُمَّ يَعْقُبُكَ بَقِيَّةُ الشَّعْبِ. ارْجُمْهُ بِالْحِجَارَةِ حَتَّى يَمُوتَ. . . ))
و ما جاء فى سفر التثنية [ 13 : 1 _ 5 ]
(( إِذَا ظَهَرَ بَيْنَكُمْ نَبِيٌّ أَوْ صَاحِبُ أَحْلاَمٍ، وَتَنَبَّأَ بِوُقُوعِ آيَةٍ أَوْ أُعْجُوبَةٍ. 2فَتَحَقَّقَتْ تِلْكَ الآيَةُ أَوِ الأُعْجُوبَةُ الَّتِي تَنَبَّأَ بِهَا، ثُمَّ قَالَ: هَلُمَّ نَذْهَبْ وَرَاءَ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى لَمْ تَعْرِفُوهَا وَنَعْبُدْهَا. 3فَلاَ تُصْغُوا إِلَى كَلاَمِ ذَلِكَ النَّبِيِّ أَوْ صَاحِبِ الأَحْلاَمِ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكُمْ يُجَرِّبُكُمْ لِيَرَى إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَهُ مِنْ كُلِّ قُلُوبِكُمْ وَمِنْ كُلِّ أَنْفُسِكُمْ. . . . 5أَمَّا ذَلِكَ النَّبِيُّ أَوِ الْحَالِمُ فَإِنَّهُ يُقْتَلُ ))
وما شابهها من النصوص

اقام الله حداً ثابتاً على الانسان العثرة الذى يضل اخوته ويجعلهم يخطئوا بتركهم عبادة الله لانه ليس مسئولاً فقط عن خطيته بل مسئولاً ايضا عن خطية من يضلهم

اما ما جاء فى لوقا 19:27
(( اما اعدائي اولئك الذين لم يريدوا ان املك عليهم فأتوا بهم الى هنا واذبحوهم قدامي ))

هنا السيد المسيح يشبه ملكوت السموات 

[Q-BIBLE]فقال انسان شريف الجنس ذهب الى كورة بعيدة لياخذ لنفسه ملكا و يرجع. فدعا عشرة عبيد له و اعطاهم عشرة امناء و قال لهم تاجروا حتى اتي. 
و اما اهل مدينته فكانوا يبغضونه فارسلوا وراءه سفارة قائلين لا نريد ان هذا يملك علينا. 
و لما رجع بعدما اخذ الملك امر ان يدعى اليه اولئك العبيد الذين اعطاهم الفضة ليعرف بما تاجر كل واحد.
اما اعدائه اولئك الذين لم يريدوا ان يملك عليهم 
فأتى بهم وذبحهم قدامه.[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]انسان شريف الجنس ذهب الى كورة بعيدة لياخذ لنفسه ملكا و يرجع [/Q-BIBLE]

وهو السيد المسيح الذى بصعوده الى السماء 
سوف يأخذ الملك من الآب 

[Q-BIBLE]فدعا عشرة عبيد له و اعطاهم عشرة امناء و قال لهم تاجروا حتى اتي.[/Q-BIBLE]

العشرة عبيد هم الناس جميعاً والامناء هى العطايا والمواهب والامكانيات والطاقات التى جعلها الله فى الناس لكى يستغلوها ويتاجروا بها فى عمل الخير

[Q-BIBLE]و اما اهل مدينته فكانوا يبغضونه فارسلوا وراءه سفارة قائلين لا نريد ان هذا يملك علينا.[/Q-BIBLE]

هؤلاء الذين رفضوا ان يملك الله عليهم ولم يؤمنوا به ولم يتبعوا وصاياه وتعاليمه بل عاشوا كما يحلوا لهم فى الخطية ومحبة العالم
و لما رجع بعدما اخذ الملك امر ان يدعى اليه اولئك العبيد الذين اعطاهم الفضة ليعرف بما تاجر كل واحد.
وهو يقول لهم انه فى مجيئه الثانى سيأتى ملكاً ويجازى كل واحد كحسب اعماله وبمقدار الامكانيات التى اعطيت لكل واحد
و متى جاء ابن الانسان في مجده و جميع الملائكة القديسين معه فحينئذ يجلس على كرسي مجده. و يجتمع امامه جميع الشعوب فيميز بعضهم من بعض كما يميز الراعي الخراف من الجداء. ( مت 25 : 31 ، 32 )

[Q-BIBLE]اما اعدائي اولئك الذين لم يريدوا ان املك عليهم فاتوا بهم الى هنا و اذبحوهم قدامي.[/Q-BIBLE]

وكما ان الخيانة للوطن وللملك تعاقب بالموت فأن الذين لن يؤمنوا بالملك السماوى يعاقبون بالموت الابدى فى البحيرة المتقدة بالنار والكبريت حيث نار لا تطفئ ودود لا يموت وحيث البكاء وصرير الاسنان فى الظلمة الخارجية 
وحينما يجئ وقت الحساب النهائى يوم الدينونه لا يكون هناك رأفة فقد انتهى وقت الرأفة ولم يبقى سوى العقاب الشديد العقاب الابدى هذا ما رمز له بعبارة ( اذبحوهم قدامى )
ويقول بولس الرسول للانسان الخاطئ الذى يؤجل التوبة
ام تستهين بغنى لطفه و امهاله و طول اناته غير عالم ان لطف الله انما يقتادك الى التوبة.و لكنك من اجل قساوتك و قلبك غير التائب تذخر لنفسك غضبا في يوم الغضب و استعلان دينونة الله العادلة.الذي سيجازي كل واحد حسب اعماله.
( رو 2 : 4 ـ 6 )

اذن العقاب هنا يوم الدينونه من الله العادل الذى يجازى كل واحد كنحو اعماله 
( ومن له اذنان للسمع فليسمع )


----------



## snow_white7 (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟*

ايه  ده  ؟؟  ده  ماشاء  الله  مشاركاتى  هنا بتتحذف اول بأول 

يعنى  حتى  السؤال  عن  ان  فين  راحت مشاركاتى 

وبتتحذف  ليه ؟؟  هو  كمان  بيتحذف ؟؟


----------



## My Rock (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟*



snow_white7 قال:


> ايه ده ؟؟ ده ماشاء الله مشاركاتى هنا بتتحذف اول بأول
> 
> يعنى حتى السؤال عن ان فين راحت مشاركاتى
> 
> وبتتحذف ليه ؟؟ هو كمان بيتحذف ؟؟


 
و بعدين معاكي يا سنو وايت؟
لما احذفلك مشاركة, ذلك لأسباب ادارية لأن ردك يخالف القوانين و ليس كرها بك او معاندة معك
و الرد على سؤالك تجديه في نهاية ردي #*22*

يا ريت مستقبلا بلاش تتعبيني و تضعي ردود قد حذفتها مسبقا

سلام و نعمة


----------



## snow_white7 (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟*

خلاص اوكى يا ماى روك .

بس  كان  فى مشاركات بينى وبين انستازيا 

برضه  كانت  مخالفه  يا  ماى  روك.


----------



## My Rock (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟*



snow_white7 قال:


> خلاص اوكى يا ماى روك .
> 
> بس كان فى مشاركات بينى وبين انستازيا
> 
> برضه كانت مخالفه يا ماى روك.


 

نعم مخالفةو خارجة عن جوهر الموضوع و تم حذفها كلها, حتى للأخت انستازيا
و الغريب انها محروة و مسيحية ولا سمعنا منها تذمر, لكن نسمعه منك انتي!
على اي حال, بلاش تشتيت للموضوع اكثر من ذلك, هذه الردودج ستحذف لاحقا

سلام و نعمة


----------



## snow_white7 (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟*



My Rock قال:


> نعم مخالفةو خارجة عن جوهر الموضوع و تم حذفها كلها, حتى للأخت انستازيا
> و الغريب انها محروة و مسيحية ولا سمعنا منها تذمر, لكن نسمعه منك انتي!
> على اي حال, بلاش تشتيت للموضوع اكثر من ذلك, هذه الردودج ستحذف لاحقا
> 
> سلام و نعمة



يعنى  يا  ماى روك 

بوصفى انى مسلمه لا يحق لى حق التذمر ؟؟


----------



## نيرو (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟*

ربنا معكم يا رب:t33:


----------



## نيرو (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟*

لرب يعطني القدرة وانشاء الله انا ارد عليك يا املا علي اي سؤل تحبه وانا اسمي نيرو مسيحي وبحب لرب يسوع جدا جدا والكتاب المقدس   وكمان امي العدرا وجميع القديسين  سلام الرب معك:spor22:


----------



## املا (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟*

انا اسف يا جماعه انا مسيحي بس كنت بقول للشب المسلم انو يدور منيح على نصوص انجيليه تقول بحد الرده لانه لن يجد 

و سلام المسيح معك يا نيرو نزلت دمي كده ليه ؟


----------



## انت الفادي (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟*

سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع جميعكم

الاخوة المسلمين.. لو قرأتم الكتاب المقدس بعناية لما قدمتم علي مثل هذه الاسألة:
فمن النصوص التي انتم ذكرتوها نلاحظ ان العقاب واقع علي المضل و ليس الضال..
لانه مكتوب ايضا 
لوقا 17:1
  1 وقال لتلاميذه لا يمكن الا ان تأتي العثرات.*ولكن ويل للذي تأتي بواسطت*ه.

نحن نعرف جميعا ان منبع العثرات هو الشيطان و ان من اعثر اخيه هو يعتبر حليف الشيطان
فالويل للشيطان و حليفه

اعتقد ان هذا اسلوب يسهل علي المسلم ان يتفهمه.

و مع ذلك حتي لو فرضنا جدلا مجرد فرض ان هذه الاحكام هي حدا للردة فهي ايضا تختلف عن حد الردة في الاسلام.. ففي هذه النصوص منع الله اليهود من اتباع الهة اخري و المقصود منها الوثنية..فهو لم يمنعهم من ترك اليهودية بل منعهم من عبادة الهة اخري ...اما الاسلام مع انه يعترف بأن المسيحية و اليهودية من عند الله و انهم يدعون الي عبادة الله اي بمعناه نفس الاله فمع ذلك هو يمنعهم عن عبادة الله تحت ديانة اخري.

هل فهمت الفرق؟؟؟ لو كان حد الردة في الاسلام من اجل منع الناس من الاشراك بالله لما منعهم من المسيحية او اليهودية.. لكن حد الردة في الاسلام لمنع الناس عن ترك الاسلام فقط و هو حد ليس له علاقة بالله نهائي.فيمكنك ان تعبد من تعبد المهم ان تبقي مسلما leasantr


----------



## انت الفادي (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟*

ملحوظة صغيرة:
لو كانت هذه الاحكام سارية كما انت تعتقد لكان لا وجود للاسلام نهائيا... لان محمد نادي بعبادة اله غير اله اليهودية و المسيحية.. و كان في هذه الحالة سيقتل تنفيذا لهذه الاحكام...
لكن ليس نحن من نحاسب الناس بل الله  هو الذي يحاسب..لكن
وَقَالَ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ:«لاَ يُمْكِنُ إِلاَّ أَنْ تَأْتِيَ الْعَثَرَاتُ، وَلكِنْ وَيْلٌ لِلَّذِي تَأْتِي بِوَاسِطَتِهِ! 2* خَيْرٌ لَهُ لَوْ طُوِّقَ عُنُقُهُ بِحَجَرِ رَحىً وَطُرِحَ فِي الْبَحْرِ*، مِنْ أَنْ يُعْثِرَ أَحَدَ هؤُلاَءِ الصِّغَار.

ياريته كان عملها الجاب العثرات من 1400 سنه و رمي نفسه في البحر...ده احنا كنا حنرتاح...بس نقول فلتكن مشيئتك يا رب.


----------



## ابن الجريح (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟*

احب ان اقول للاخ فلسطينى نحن المسيحيون نصلى ونشكر الرب ونفعل ما نفعله فى خدمة الرب حبا فيه وليس خوف منه نعبده بقلوبنا وعقولنا وليس خوف من نار او طمع فى جنه علك تفهم كلامى ... ابن الجريح الذى كان واصبح


----------



## al safer_3 (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟*



> اولا, نبي لاوي هم من نفذوا الامر و ليس من نفذ فيهم الحكم
> لعل طارح الشبهة عدم الفهم كالعاداة
> لكن لو كان الرب أمر بقتل عبدة العجل, لكان قتل الشعب كله و ليس 3 الاف فقط
> لكن لعل طارح هذه الشبهة تعمد عدم ادراج العدد 27 الذي يوضح من هم الذي امر بني لاوي بقتلهم:
> ...



*حقيقة الجزء المقتبس كان غائب عنى . واود ان اضيف ان النص هذا جاء لاشخاص محددين لا يمكن ان يتعداه لغيرهم .*


----------



## كلام مش مهم (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل حد الردة خاص بالإسلام ؟؟*



Anestas!a قال:


> انت بدأت كلام وقلت "باسم الله تعالى"
> 
> يبقى ينفع تحط تحت إسم الله تعالى كلام كذب !!
> 
> ...









مع خالص احترامى انا مش عجبانى الطريقة اللى بتردوا بيها على المسلمين
وماعتقدش ابدا ان دى هتكون طريقة رد ابونا يسوع


وانا محتاجة افهم الايات دى لو سمحتم


----------



## كلام مش مهم (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟*

لا يحتاج الاصحاء الى طبيب بل المرضى


بدل ما تردو على المسلمين بالطريقة دى تنقلو صورة غلط عننا

افضل تكونو مثل الطبيب
وتترافو بحالهم وكفايه عليهم الشيطان اللى هما فيه
واى واحد مننا كان ممكن يتولد مسلم وده مش ذنبه
من حقهم يلاقو مننا الحب حتى لو كانت طريقتهم مش كويسة
لان هما بيتصرفوا من دافع دينهم 



وسامحونى على طريقتى
ولكنها من قلبى علها تصل الى قلوبكم وتفهموا مقصدى

وعذرا


----------



## Tabitha (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟*



كلام مش مهم قال:


> مع خالص احترامى انا مش عجبانى الطريقة اللى بتردوا بيها على المسلمين
> وماعتقدش ابدا ان دى هتكون طريقة رد ابونا يسوع
> 
> 
> *وانا محتاجة افهم الايات دى لو سمحتم*




عزيزتي الايات تم شرحها بالفعل، إرجعي لصفحات الموضوع وإقريه ولو لسه مش فاهمة إسألي تاني وبنعمة ربنا هاتلاقي إجابة.



كلام مش مهم قال:


> لا يحتاج الاصحاء الى طبيب بل المرضى
> بدل ما تردو على المسلمين بالطريقة دى تنقلو صورة غلط عننا
> افضل تكونو مثل الطبيب
> وتترافو بحالهم وكفايه عليهم الشيطان اللى هما فيه
> ...




عذراً يا اخت *كلام مش مهم* ،،
أنا مش فاهمة حاجة!!! 

أي طريقة اللي في كلامي زعلتك ، ياريت تقتبسي من كلامي اي كلام مهين انا وجهته لاي حد !! 

وياخبر!!! كلمة صعبة جدااا قلتيها!! "تنقلو صورة غلط عننا"!!!
هل الكلام ده موجه لي!!!! يعني انا بينطبق على كلام الكتاب "بسببي يجدف على الاسم الحسن"!!!


لو ده فعلا حصل ، فانا اسفة جدا ،
صلي من أجل ضعفي.


----------



## كلام مش مهم (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟*



Anestas!a قال:


> عزيزتي الايات تم شرحها بالفعل، إرجعي لصفحات الموضوع وإقريه ولو لسه مش فاهمة إسألي تاني وبنعمة ربنا هاتلاقي إجابة.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








حبيبة قلبى انا جديدة فى المنتدى ده او فى اى منتدى مسيحى اخر
الحاجه اللى نفرتنى من المسلمين اوى طريقة معاملتهم للمسيحيين
وزهقت بجد لما لقيت فى بعض رد الاعضاء تريقة 
انا عارفة ان ردودهم مهينة بس ده لانهم الشيطان هو اللى بيحكمهم


صدقينى هما بجد محتاجين مساعدة
وانا مش قصدت ردك تحديدا

ومتاسفة على انفعالى


----------



## Tabitha (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟*



كلام مش مهم قال:


> حبيبة قلبى انا جديدة فى المنتدى ده او فى اى منتدى مسيحى اخر
> الحاجه اللى نفرتنى من المسلمين اوى طريقة معاملتهم للمسيحيين
> وزهقت بجد لما لقيت فى بعض رد الاعضاء تريقة
> انا عارفة ان ردودهم مهينة بس ده لانهم الشيطان هو اللى بيحكمهم
> ...



لا لا اختنا لا تعتذري ابداَ ،، 
بالعكس انا لما قريت كلامك شعرت إنه خارج من قلب حلو ماليان بمحبة إلهنا نحو كل الناس حتى اللي بيسيئوا لينا

وصدقيني أنا كمان بلتمس لهم العذر،
ولو أحياناً إتكلمت بحدة، فليس المقصود نهائي إني أوجه الطريقة دي لشخص المسلم ،، لا ابداَ ،، 
ولكن انا بوجهها لكل لسان جهل وتجاديف بينشر إدعاءات كاذبة على الكتاب المقدس،

وأهلاً بيكي معانا أختنا *كلام مش مهم*.


----------



## My Rock (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟*

يبدوا ان الأخوة المسلمين لا يوجد لهم تعقيب في الأمر...
على اي حال, نتمنى ان يكون الجواب كافي و وافي للقارئ الكريم..


----------



## abdallah99 (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل حد الردة خاص بالإسلام ؟؟*



اثناسيوس الرسول قال:


> أقول لك أنه لا يوجد ما يسمى بحد الردة لا في الكتاب المقدس عموما ولا في المسيحية بشكل خاص




مش فاهم
 ياريت حد يفهمنى

هوا ايه الفرق بين الكتاب المقدس (العام)

و بين المسيحية (الخاص)


----------



## استفانوس (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟*



> مش فاهم
> ياريت حد يفهمنى
> 
> هوا ايه الفرق بين الكتاب المقدس (العام)
> ...


لاتحتاج لتفسير كلمات الاخ المحبوب
لافرق ...... لكن المقصود ان الكتاب لم يقل  ولم يعلم هذا
والكنيسة ايضا لم تقم بمثل هذا الفعل
اي لامن قريب ولامن بعيد
عجب سوف تسأل ماالفرق بين البعيد والقريب ايضا


----------



## abdallah99 (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟*

و هو  ايه الفرق بقى بين الكنيسة و ين الكتاب المقدس 

هى الكنيسة مش قانونها او تشريعاتها من الانجيل و لا فيه مصادر اخرى؟؟؟؟؟

و بعدين يعنى ايه قريب وبعيد اللى اعرفه ان المسيحية هى الانجيل و الانجيل هو المسيحية لا فيه قريب و لا بعيد و لا قصير و لا طويل

زى الاسلام    الاسلام هو القرأن و القرأن هو الاسلام


----------



## استفانوس (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟*



> و هو ايه الفرق بقى بين الكنيسة و ين الكتاب المقدس


الكنيسة هي جماعة المومنين والكتاب المقدس التي تسيرعليه الكنيسة



> هى الكنيسة مش قانونها او تشريعاتها من الانجيل و لا فيه مصادر اخرى؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> و بعدين يعنى ايه قريب وبعيد اللى اعرفه ان المسيحية هى الانجيل و الانجيل هو المسيحية


 ان لكل كنيسة منهج حياتي نسميه ( طقس ) اي نظام خاص بها
مثال اللابس وقت القداس والاجتماعات والاعمال
والان ارجو منك بعد مااتينا على الاجابة يرجى عدم تشتيت الموضوع


----------



## انت الفادي (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟*



abdallah99 قال:


> و هو  ايه الفرق بقى بين الكنيسة و ين الكتاب المقدس
> 
> هى الكنيسة مش قانونها او تشريعاتها من الانجيل و لا فيه مصادر اخرى؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...





لا حبيبي... انت لا تقدر ان تشرع من القرأن وحده... فتشريعك يأتي من القرأن و السنه.... فالقرأن وحده غير كافي و السنه و حدها غير كافية.
اما بالنسبة لموضوع الكنيسة و الكتاب المقدس.. فذي ما الاخوة الاحبة قالولك..
فليس اسلامك هو القرأن فقط ولا قرأنك هو الاسلام فقط..


----------



## انت الفادي (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟*

و دلوقتي خليك في الموضوع و لو عندك اعتراضات اخري في هذا الموضوع


----------



## كلام مش مهم (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟*



انت الفادي قال:


> لا حبيبي... انت لا تقدر ان تشرع من القرأن وحده... فتشريعك يأتي من القرأن و السنه.... فالقرأن وحده غير كافي و السنه و حدها غير كافية.
> اما بالنسبة لموضوع الكنيسة و الكتاب المقدس.. فذي ما الاخوة الاحبة قالولك..
> فليس اسلامك هو القرأن فقط ولا قرأنك هو الاسلام فقط..







اسمح لى فادى اضيف لكلامك ان التشريع فى الاسلام 
لا من القران وحده ولا السنة وحدها بل من االاجماع ايضا


وكثير من الاحكام الاسلامية مستنتجة من اجتهاد الناس المعاصرين لمحمد
حتى ان فيه حديث معناه ان المجتهد اذا اصاب ليه اجر واذا اخطا ليه اجران


والاجماع ده صدر ليه كتب كتير
اهمها الفقة على المذاهب الاربعة
مالك وشافعى وحنبل وحنيفة

وبيخالفو بعض فى حاجات كتييييييييييييييييير جد:smil15:


----------



## نيرو (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟*

والمسيح قال فتشوا الكتب    
انتم في دنيا تانية 
ربنا معاكم


----------



## Kiril (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟*

مشفتش طول فترتي هنا في المنتدي 
مسلم يأتي بالنص و تفسيره ليتناقش فيه


----------



## Kiril (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟*

يا وله يا منحرف
ولا كلمة من اللي جبتها من العهد الجديد
و لا كلمة بتقول اقتلوا من بدل دينه زي ما رسولك قال

مَنْ يُقَرِّبْ ذَبَائِحَ لِآلِهَةٍ غَيْرِ الرَّبِّ وَحْدَهُ يهلك
يهلك يعني سوف يهلك في جهنم

قال عن النبي يقتل
وليس اقتلوه كما فعل رسول الضلال

آية4-7:- و اخبرت و سمعت و فحصت جيدا و اذا الامر صحيح اكيد قد عمل ذلك الرجس في اسرائيل. فاخرج ذلك الرجل او تلك المراة الذي فعل ذلك الامر الشرير الى ابوابك الرجل او المراة و ارجمه بالحجارة حتى يموت. على فم شاهدين او ثلاثة شهود يقتل الذي يقتل لا يقتل على فم شاهد واحد. ايدي الشهود تكون عليه اولا لقتله ثم ايدي جميع الشعب اخيرا فتنزع الشر من وسطك.
كان الشهود الذين شهدوا على فعلته الرديئة يرجمونه اولاً فلو كان بريئاً يكون دمهُ عليهم. تنزع الشرير = حينما يتخلصون من هذا الشرير يتخلصون من الفتنة كلها. 
و ده  عند اليهود مش عند المسيحيين
يبدو انك لا تعرف شيئا عن المسيحية و نصيحة ابقي جيب شبهاتك من العهد الجديد


----------



## drop245 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟*

*########

يا مدلس يا كاذب...
ورينا تعليقاتك بالأولى على ردود الأخوة اللي قاموا بدحض الشبهة 
قبل ما تحط اي مشاركة تفضح ذكاءك الخارق!

حرر بواسطة:...Anestas!a*


----------



## انت الفادي (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟*

عزيزي دروب 245
انت لم تقرأ و تفهم ما انت ناقل.. و هذا ما سنوضحه لك و لك مسلم الان و ارجوا ان يدخل كل المسلمين حتي يروا مستوي فهم اخيهم المسلم المتدني.

اولا انت تقول ان حد الردة موجود في المسيحية و تستدل بالتالي:



> لنرى ما هو حد الردة في الكتاب المقدس أقصد المحرف
> 
> * جاء في سفر الخروج [ 2 2 : 20 ] قول الرب :
> ( مَنْ يُقَرِّبْ ذَبَائِحَ لِآلِهَةٍ غَيْرِ الرَّبِّ وَحْدَهُ يهلك)


اين حد الردة هنا؟؟؟ هل امر الله احدا هنا بأهلاك المرتد؟؟؟؟
لا نري اثر لمثل هذا الامر في كلامك.. بل قال يهلك... من هو الذي سيهلكه.. هو الله...
فهل هذا هو حد الردة؟؟؟ علي ما اعتقد ان الحدود تطبق من البشر.. فهل هذا هو الحال في استشهادك هنا؟؟ بالطبع لا.. اذن انت نقلت دون حتي ان تقرأ ما انت ناقل.
ثم نقطة اخري في هذا النص... هل قال هنا من ترك اليهودية و ذهب الي ديانة اخري يهلك؟؟؟؟؟ لا... بل من عبد الهة اخري و زبح لها.. اي الوثنية..



> * جاء في سفر التثنية [ 13 : 6 ] قول الرب :
> ( وَإِذَا أَضَلَّكَ سِرّاً أَخُوكَ ابْنُ أُمِّكَ، أَوِ ابْنُكَ أَوِ ابْنَتُكَ، أَوْ زَوْجَتُكَ الْمَحْبُوبَةُ، أَوْ صَدِيقُكَ الْحَمِيمُ قَائِلاً: لِنَذْهَبْ وَنَعْبُدْ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى غَرِيبَةً عَنْكَ وَعَنْ آبَائِكَ 7مِنْ آلِهَةِ الشُّعُوبِ الأُخْرَى الْمُحِيطَةِ بِكَ أَوِ الْبَعِيدَةِ عَنْكَ مِنْ أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ إِلَى أَقْصَاهَا، 8فَلاَ تَسْتَجِبْ لَهُ وَلاَ تُصْغِ إِلَيْهِ، وَلاَ يُشْفِقْ قَلْبُكَ عَلَيْهِ، وَلاَ تَتَرََّأفْ بِهِ، وَلاَ تَتَسَتَّرْ عَلَيْهِ. بَلْ حَتْماً تَقْتُلُهُ. كُنْ أَنْتَ أَوَّلَ قَاتِلِيهِ، ثُمَّ يَعْقُبُكَ بَقِيَّةُ الشَّعْبِ. ارْجُمْهُ بِالْحِجَارَةِ حَتَّى يَمُوتَ. . .) ترجمة كتاب الحياة


اين حد الردة هنا؟؟؟؟
يتكلم الوحي هنا عن المضلل و ليس عن المرتد.... ان اراد احد ان يضللك فأفعل به هذا... فهل لو ضللك الشيطان.. ماذا ستفعل به؟؟؟

و ايضا استدلال خاطئ منك.. لا يمت للموضوع بصلة .. و النقطة المهمة هنا ايضا.. لو ضللك اخيك او قريبك او او وا... و طلب منك ان تعبد الهة اخري (اوثان) فأفعل به هذا... فهل هنا منع الله الناس من دخول ديانات من المفروض انها سماوية علي حد قولكم و كلها تعبد نفس الاله ام انه منع من عبادة الاوثان؟؟



> * ورد في سفر التثنية [ 13 : 1 _ 5 ] أنه لو دعا نبي إلى عبادة غير الله يقتل وان كان ذا معجزات عظيمة :
> ( إِذَا ظَهَرَ بَيْنَكُمْ نَبِيٌّ أَوْ صَاحِبُ أَحْلاَمٍ، وَتَنَبَّأَ بِوُقُوعِ آيَةٍ أَوْ أُعْجُوبَةٍ. 2فَتَحَقَّقَتْ تِلْكَ الآيَةُ أَوِ الأُعْجُوبَةُ الَّتِي تَنَبَّأَ بِهَا، ثُمَّ قَالَ: هَلُمَّ نَذْهَبْ وَرَاءَ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى لَمْ تَعْرِفُوهَا وَنَعْبُدْهَا. 3فَلاَ تُصْغُوا إِلَى كَلاَمِ ذَلِكَ النَّبِيِّ أَوْ صَاحِبِ الأَحْلاَمِ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكُمْ يُجَرِّبُكُمْ لِيَرَى إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَهُ مِنْ كُلِّ قُلُوبِكُمْ وَمِنْ كُلِّ أَنْفُسِكُمْ. . . . 5 أَمَّا ذَلِكَ النَّبِيُّ أَوِ الْحَالِمُ فَإِنَّهُ يُقْتَلُ)


هذا النص ايضا يتكلم علي منع عبادة الاوثان و علي معاقبة الانسان الذي يحرض الاخرين علي الارتداد.. و ليس المرتد نفسه..



> * ورد في سفر التثنية [ 17 : 2 _ 7 ] قول الرب :
> ( إِذَا ارْتَكَبَ بَيْنَكُمْ، رَجُلٌ أَوِ امْرَأَةٌ، مُقِيمٌ فِي إِحْدَى مُدُنِكُمُ الَّتِي يُوَرِّثُكُمْ إِيَّاهَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكُمُ، الشَّرَّ فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ مُتَعَدِّياً عَهْدَهُ، فَغَوَى وَعَبَدَ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى وَسَجَدَ لَهَا أَوْ لِلشَّمْسِ أَوْ لِلْقَمَرِ أَوْ لأَيٍّ مِنْ كَوَاكِبِ السَّمَاءِ مِمَّا حَظَرْتُهُ عَلَيْكُمْ، 4وَشَاعَ خَبَرُهُ، فَسَمِعْتُمْ بِهِ، وَتَحَقَّقْتُمْ بَعْدَ فَحْصٍ دَقِيقٍ أَنَّ ذَلِكَ الرِّجْسَ اقْتُرِفَ فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، فَأَخْرِجُوا ذَلِكَ الرَّجُلَ أَوْ تِلْكَ الْمَرْأَةَ، الَّذِي ارْتَكَبَ ذَلِكَ الإِثْمَ إِلَى خَارِجِ الْمَدِينَةِ، وَارْجُمُوهُ بِالْحِجَارَةِ حَتَّى يَمُوتَ)



نفس الكلام.. هو معاقبة من يريد ان يضلل الاخرين و ليس معاقبة الضال نفسه.. بالاضافة الي منع عبادة الاوثان..

ما هو الموضوع يا عزيزي... هل اختلط عليك معني كلمة مرتد بمعني المضل؟؟؟؟

ولا نص واحد من النصوص التي انت ذكرتها بها حد للمرتد بل هو حد لمن يحرض الاخرين علي الردة.
النص الوحيد الذي يتكلم عن معاقبة المرتد نفسه هو اول نص من سفر الخروج... و هو لا يطبق من الناس بل من الله..

ملخصا للايات التي انت زكرتها يا عزيزي:
انه اذا ترك احد اليهود عبادة الله الواحد..فهو حسابه مع الله فالله يهيكه...و لا يتدخل شعب اسرائيل معه لانه كما قلنا حسابه مع الله..
و لكن متي يتدخل شعب اسرائيل في الموضوع؟؟؟ عندما يبدأ هذا الشخص في تضليل الاخرين و تحريضهم علي ترك عبادة الاله الواحد و يدفعهم الي عابدة الاوثان.. هنا فقط يتدخل شعب اسرائيل..

اذن.. ولا نص من النصوص التي انت ذكرتها  يدل علي وجود حد الردة في المسيحية او اليهودية..

اتمني بالفعل من مسلم عادل واحد ان ينطق بالحق .. و يرد عليك و يقول لك حقيقة النصوص التي كتبتها.

سؤال: ما هو منظرك عندما ينظر اليك كل من في المنتدي نظرة الكاذب؟؟
ماهو شعورك عندما يتعامل معك الجميع و المسمين اولهم قبل المسيحين ككاذب؟؟و يكتشفوا كذبك؟؟
انا اعرف ان هناك بعض المسلمين الذين يتحلون بالصدق و هم قلة.. فما منظرك امامهم؟؟


----------



## Kiril (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟*

مفضوحة جدا
افهم الكلام قبل ما تجيبه


----------



## Tabitha (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟*

*رجاء محبة

اللي يدخل الموضوع قبل ما يحط أي أسئلة ..... يتصفح صفحات الموضوع أولاً 
عشان الأسئلة ماتتكررش .... ونعيد ونزيد بنفس النقطة 
*


----------



## jojo123 (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟*



معلش احتملوا غباوتي
 ورد في سفر التثنية [ 17 : 2 _ 7 ] قول الرب :
( إِذَا ارْتَكَبَ بَيْنَكُمْ، رَجُلٌ أَوِ امْرَأَةٌ، مُقِيمٌ فِي إِحْدَى مُدُنِكُمُ الَّتِي يُوَرِّثُكُمْ إِيَّاهَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكُمُ، الشَّرَّ فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ مُتَعَدِّياً عَهْدَهُ، فَغَوَى وَعَبَدَ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى وَسَجَدَ لَهَا أَوْ لِلشَّمْسِ أَوْ لِلْقَمَرِ أَوْ لأَيٍّ مِنْ كَوَاكِبِ السَّمَاءِ مِمَّا حَظَرْتُهُ عَلَيْكُمْ، 4وَشَاعَ خَبَرُهُ، فَسَمِعْتُمْ بِهِ، وَتَحَقَّقْتُمْ بَعْدَ فَحْصٍ دَقِيقٍ أَنَّ ذَلِكَ الرِّجْسَ اقْتُرِفَ فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، فَأَخْرِجُوا ذَلِكَ الرَّجُلَ أَوْ تِلْكَ الْمَرْأَةَ، الَّذِي ارْتَكَبَ ذَلِكَ الإِثْمَ إِلَى خَارِجِ الْمَدِينَةِ، وَارْجُمُوهُ بِالْحِجَارَةِ حَتَّى يَمُوتَ)


في هذا النص لم يقل من ضل الشعب بل قال من عبد اله اخر 
ارجو توضيح الامر اكثر


----------



## Tabitha (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟*



jojo123 قال:


> *معلش احتملوا غباوتي*
> ورد في سفر التثنية [ 17 : 2 _ 7 ] قول الرب :
> ( إِذَا ارْتَكَبَ بَيْنَكُمْ، رَجُلٌ أَوِ امْرَأَةٌ، مُقِيمٌ فِي إِحْدَى مُدُنِكُمُ الَّتِي يُوَرِّثُكُمْ إِيَّاهَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكُمُ، الشَّرَّ فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ مُتَعَدِّياً عَهْدَهُ، فَغَوَى وَعَبَدَ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى وَسَجَدَ لَهَا أَوْ لِلشَّمْسِ أَوْ لِلْقَمَرِ أَوْ لأَيٍّ مِنْ كَوَاكِبِ السَّمَاءِ مِمَّا حَظَرْتُهُ عَلَيْكُمْ، 4وَشَاعَ خَبَرُهُ، فَسَمِعْتُمْ بِهِ، وَتَحَقَّقْتُمْ بَعْدَ فَحْصٍ دَقِيقٍ أَنَّ ذَلِكَ الرِّجْسَ اقْتُرِفَ فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، فَأَخْرِجُوا ذَلِكَ الرَّجُلَ أَوْ تِلْكَ الْمَرْأَةَ، الَّذِي ارْتَكَبَ ذَلِكَ الإِثْمَ إِلَى خَارِجِ الْمَدِينَةِ، وَارْجُمُوهُ بِالْحِجَارَةِ حَتَّى يَمُوتَ)
> 
> ...


 
*الحكاية مش غباء الحكاية كسل 

يعني لو انت تصفحت الموضوع كنت حاتلاقي اجابة

تمت الاجبابة بالمشاركات *

*المشاركة # 12*


*المشاركة # 22*


*المشاركة # 23*


----------



## jojo123 (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟*

يا انسطاسيا افهميني النص الي انا حطه مش متجاوب عليه في اي مشركه في الموضوع فهمتيني و لا لسه??


----------



## اغريغوريوس (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟*

jojo123 
انت اخذتة قص ولصق من شبكة ابن مريم الاسلامية وانا هرد عليها دلوقتي


----------



## fredyyy (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟*

*أحبائي 

بعد قراءة الشواهد التي يدور حولها الموضوع وجدت الآتي :

الله في العهد القديم وضع القانون الإلهي لعبادة إله غيرة 

 مز 73:27  
لانه هوذا البعداء عنك يبيدون.تهلك كل من يزني عنك.

وفي هذة الآيه ... الذي يبتعد عن الله ... يعتبر زاني ... والهلاك نصيبه

والآن نأخذ ثلاث مشاهد كعينة 

 حز 20:26 
ونجّستهم بعطاياهم اذ اجازوا في النار كل فاتح رحم لابيدهم حتى يعلموا اني انا الرب
 قض 8:33  
وكان بعد موت جدعون ان بني اسرائيل رجعوا وزنوا وراء البعليم وجعلوا لهم بعل بريث الها.
 1اخ 5:25  
وخانوا اله آبائهم وزنوا وراء آلهة شعوب الارض الذين طردهم الرب من امامهم.

العبادة لغير الله ترتبط بالنجاسة والزنا ... وإجازة الأطفال في النار 

أي حرق ثمرة زناهم بالنار كقربان للأصنام ..... (والتخلص منهم)

هذا الشر المُركب ... الإبتعاد عن الله ... عبادة آلهه أخرى ... زنا ... قتل الأطفال حرقاً

فحكم عليهم الله بالهلاك ... لأنهم إنتقلوا من القداسة ... الى النجاسة

هذا قانون الله العادل 

ولكن في موضوعنا 

+++ هل يُعاقب من يترك النجاسة ... ويأتي إلى القداسة +++

بصورة أوضح :

هل يُقتل الذي يترك زواج المثنى والثلاث والرباع (الزنا) ويأتي إلى زواج الواحدة (القداسة)

أيهما يستوجب القتل ... القديس ... أم الزاني 

أيهما يستوجب القتل ... الذي سار وراء المسيح القدوس ... أم الذي أحب الزنا

أيهما يستوجب القتل ... الذي أحب وصايا المسيح ... أم الذي أحب وصايا الناس

الزاني التارك وصايا المسيح ليس له أن يتكلم عن سيف القضاء لأنه محكوماً عليه به*


----------



## My Rock (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟*



jojo123 قال:


> معلش احتملوا غباوتي
> ورد في سفر التثنية [ 17 : 2 _ 7 ] قول الرب :
> ( إِذَا ارْتَكَبَ بَيْنَكُمْ، رَجُلٌ أَوِ امْرَأَةٌ، مُقِيمٌ فِي إِحْدَى مُدُنِكُمُ الَّتِي يُوَرِّثُكُمْ إِيَّاهَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكُمُ، الشَّرَّ فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ مُتَعَدِّياً عَهْدَهُ، فَغَوَى وَعَبَدَ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى وَسَجَدَ لَهَا أَوْ لِلشَّمْسِ أَوْ لِلْقَمَرِ أَوْ لأَيٍّ مِنْ كَوَاكِبِ السَّمَاءِ مِمَّا حَظَرْتُهُ عَلَيْكُمْ، 4وَشَاعَ خَبَرُهُ، فَسَمِعْتُمْ بِهِ، وَتَحَقَّقْتُمْ بَعْدَ فَحْصٍ دَقِيقٍ أَنَّ ذَلِكَ الرِّجْسَ اقْتُرِفَ فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، فَأَخْرِجُوا ذَلِكَ الرَّجُلَ أَوْ تِلْكَ الْمَرْأَةَ، الَّذِي ارْتَكَبَ ذَلِكَ الإِثْمَ إِلَى خَارِجِ الْمَدِينَةِ، وَارْجُمُوهُ بِالْحِجَارَةِ حَتَّى يَمُوتَ)
> 
> ...


 
النص هذا ليس له علاقة بالردة
النص الكريم يتعلق بعبادة الهة اخرى او السجود للشمس و القمر او غيرها من الكواكب و النص لا يشمل اليهود فقط بل كل من يسكن داخل الأبواب, اي كل المدن التابعة لأرض كنعان سواء يهوذي ام وثني ام اي شئ اخر
فالنص لا يتكلم على من يترك اليهودية و يتبع شئ اخر, بل يتكلم عن السجود لألهة و كواكب و هو شامل لكل ساكني ارض كنعان


ها قلتوا ايه؟ في غير النصوص هذه؟


----------



## fredyyy (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟*

*drop245
قاموا بالرد على السؤال و السلام *

*أين هي الردود الصحيحة*


----------



## My Rock (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟*



drop245 قال:


> اظن ان المسلمين قاموا بالرد على السؤال و السلام


 

هذا هو مثال المسلم المغيب
لا يعرف ما يحصل و لا يدور, المهم يقول المسلمين ردوا

يا مغيب يالي ناسي عقلك, المسلمين هم الي سألوا و نحن اجبنا

و الموضوع لا يحمل اي سؤال للمسلمين.. انت في قسم الرد على الشبهات لا الحوار الأسلامي
صحصح يا مسلم!


----------



## اغريغوريوس (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟*

هل حد الردة موجود في العهد القديم ؟ 


الرد

لو بحثت عزيزي في الموقع جيداً لوجدت الرد "هل الكتاب المقدس يأمر بقتل المرتد" رد القمص زكريا بطرس على احمد ديدات


و يعلق القس عبد المسيح فيقول : 

أقول لك أنه لا يوجد ما يسمى بحد الردة لا في الكتاب المقدس عموما ولا في المسيحية بشكل خاص ولا هناك أي نوع من العقوبة على من يترك المسيحية ولم يشر الرب يسوع المسيح لا من قريب ولا من بعيد إلى مثل ذلك وإنما ترك دينونة كل واحد لليوم الأخير، وابرز مثال على ترك المسيح لكل واحد يختار الإيمان أو يتركه كما يشاء هو ما جاء في الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا الإصحاح السادس عندما وجد بعض الذين استمعوا إليه وتتلمذوا على يديه صعوبة في كلامه في هذا الإصحاح يقول الكتاب: " ولكن منكم قوم لا يؤمنون. لأن يسوع من البدء علم من هم الذين لا يؤمنون ومن هو الذي يسلمه. فقال. لهذا قلت لكم انه لا يقدر احد أن يأتي إليّ أن لم يعط من أبي من هذا الوقت رجع كثيرون من تلاميذه إلى الوراء ولم يعودوا يمشون معه. فقال يسوع للاثني عشر ألعلكم انتم أيضا تريدون أن تمضوا " (يو6 :64-67). وهنا حرية مطلقة في قبول المسيح أو رفضه، في البقاء معه أو تركه دون أي عقوبة أرضية دنيوية.لقد ترك المسيح مسألة البقاء في الإيمان أو تركة دون أي عقوبة أرضية مطلقة. ويختم القديس يوحنا الإنجيل الرابع بقوله بالروح القدس: " وأما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله ولكي تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة باسمه " (يو20 :31). ويقول الرب نفسه " لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية. لأنه لم يرسل الله ابنه إلى العالم ليدين العالم بل ليخلّص به العالم. الذي يؤمن به لا يدان والذي لا يؤمن قد دين لأنه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد. وهذه هي الدينونة أن النور قد جاء إلى العالم وأحب الناس الظلمة أكثر من النور لان أعمالهم كانت شريرة. لان كل من يعمل السيّآت يبغض النور ولا يأتي إلى النور لئلا توبخ أعماله. وأما من يفعل الحق فيقبل إلى النور لكي تظهر أعماله أنها بالله معمولة " (يو3 :16-21).
ويقول القديس يوحنا في رسالته الأولى: " كل من تعدى و لم يثبت في تعليم المسيح فليس له الله ومن يثبت في تعليم المسيح فهذا له الآب والابن جميعا أن كان احد يأتيكم ولا يجيء بهذا التعليم فلا تقبلوه في البيت ولا تقولوا له سلام لان من يسلم عليه يشترك في أعماله الشريرة " (1يو1:9-11). وكانت هذه أقصى عقوبة وهي فقط عدم الاختلاط بالمرتد دون المساس به.
بل يقول الكتاب " أما البار فبالإيمان يحيا وان ارتد لا تسرّ به نفسي " (عب10 :38).
ومن هنا فلا وجود لما يسمى بحد الردة في المسيحية والمرتد لا يدان في هذا العالم، فهو حر يؤمن بما يشاء وفي النهاية سيقف الجميع أمام كرسي الديان العادل ليجازي كل واحد بحسب أعماله. 
أما الآيات التي ذكرتها من العهد القديم وأمثالها فهي لا تخص المسيحية وإنما كانت تخص بني إسرائيل في العهد القديم فقط لأن الله أختار بني إسرائيل ليأتي منهم المسيح في ملء الزمان وحتى لا ينحرف بني إسرائيل إلى الوثنية فقد وضع لهم الله هذه العقوبات لكي يظل منهم بقية أمينة لله الواحد حتى يأتي منها المسيح.
أنها عقوبة كانت خاصة ببني إسرائيل فقط.


----------



## fredyyy (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟*

*يوحنا  6 :

66 مِنْ هَذَا الْوَقْتِ رَجَعَ كَثِيرُونَ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ وَلَمْ يَعُودُوا يَمْشُونَ مَعَهُ. 
67 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِلاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ: «أَلَعَلَّكُمْ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَمْضُوا؟» 
68 فَأَجَابَهُ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ: «يَا رَبُّ إِلَى مَنْ نَذْهَبُ؟ كلاَمُ الْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ عِنْدَكَ 

ولم يعدوا يمشون معه 

هل قتل المسيح هؤلاء 

لا إجبار في المسيحية 

رؤ 3 :20 

هَئَنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْبَابِ وَأَقْرَعُ. إِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ صَوْتِي وَفَتَحَ الْبَابَ، أَدْخُلُ إِلَيْهِ وَأَتَعَشَّى مَعَهُ وَهُوَ مَعِي. 

إن سمع ..... لا إجبار ......... وفتح ------> لا للفتوحات 

أتعشى معه وهو معي ... علاقة محبة ووآم ... التغذي بكلمة الله ... نفس غذاء الله *


----------



## اغريغوريوس (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟*

اظن انة تم نسف الشبهة فاين الاعضاء المسلمين


----------

